# "2015 You Suck Thread"-Pictures required



## 295 tramp (Jan 5, 2015)

Well it's a new year and no has started this thread for this year so I'll start off.
There's still not a lot of snow here yet so I decided to check out my honey hole of area CAD disposal centers. It's -7 here today, right out of the gate I see a Stihl 08s and I keep digging and another 08s appears.
One is a early model and the other is a later model. I'm not one to brag much on prices so post prices if you want. 

Let the Suckage begin.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2015)

I got a big tub full of Stihls from Thomas1 a few days ago.........he paid shipping from VA so I would take em. 

Two MS460, and MS361, and an MS362. 

Top that.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2015)

I might have left out the part about me rebuilding and porting the MS361 and shipping it back to him. lol


----------



## 295 tramp (Jan 5, 2015)

I kind of thought so.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2015)

I would have posted pics.......but the tub has been cleaned out already.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 5, 2015)

Look what the mailman dropped off.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2015)

Damn Numa.........that thing looks mint.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Damn Numa.........that thing looks mint.


Oh you noticed my antique coca-cola clock, thanks.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2015)

Nope......I never seen the damn clock.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Look what the mailman dropped off.
> View attachment 392196
> View attachment 392197
> View attachment 392198


I'm going to officially shorten this, US,US,US,US


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 5, 2015)

This one arrived in the mail today courtesy of a member here. I will post the ad with the picture...

Posted: 25 days ago

* Chainsaw for sale - $25 (Custer) *











Chainsaw for Sale - Poulan 8500 perfect for someone looking for parts. 
Includes 24 " Oregon Bar #952-04435
2450 88 57 TD
AND three chains with 1/2 life left

$25 takes all


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah.......Gary. 

You really suck.


----------



## SHINDAIWA REPAIR GUYS (Jan 5, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> This one arrived in the mail today courtesy of a member here. I will post the ad with the picture...
> 
> Posted: 25 days ago
> 
> ...


So if you would ship to MI.I would take it off your hands that is if your not just pulling my rope.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> This one arrived in the mail today courtesy of a member here. I will post the ad with the picture...
> 
> Posted: 25 days ago
> 
> ...



that is a monster of a score... were you the one that got a 200t or 020t for less than $50 a few years back? I know someone did but having trouble remembering the details.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Nowhere near the level of Gary's score, but I scored these 2 18'' GB bars from Left Coast Supply for $12 each. Bought em to go on my 262xps. Might not be the best bar out there but I think they're atleast worth what I paid.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2015)

GB bars are very good....


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> GB bars are very good....


Are those style bars actually made by GB or someone else with s GB name?


----------



## clayczech (Jan 5, 2015)

Picked this up the other day for 25 bucks


----------



## 295 tramp (Jan 6, 2015)

So far some major suckage going on here.


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 6, 2015)

No suckage here you guys could send it too me and I would screw it up , or it would make it too me or something else . Lol


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 6, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> that is a monster of a score... were you the one that got a 200t or 020t for less than $50 a few years back? I know someone did but having trouble remembering the details.



Yes, I bought a 200T a couple of years ago for $35.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Are those style bars actually made by GB or someone else with s GB name?



They say proudly made in Austrailia on them.


----------



## hseII (Jan 6, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Yes, I bought a 200T a couple of years ago for $35.


You have a pHD in sucking don't you?

I saw an 8500 the other day on CL, but now I can't find it.

Nice grab!!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 6, 2015)

Im into these for $185 US, both are good to go now,,,had to do a bit of fixing, nothing major.
BBB


----------



## hseII (Jan 6, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> Im into these for $185 US, both are good to go now,,,had to do a bit of fixing, nothing major.
> BBBView attachment 392372
> View attachment 392373
> View attachment 392374
> View attachment 392375


YS
YS
YS


----------



## Honest John (Jan 6, 2015)

That's it ! Never looking at this thread again.... Too depressing


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 6, 2015)

hseII said:


> YS
> YS
> YS


I had to clean the Jred it was beyond filthy , fix some broken off flush screws, chainbrake handle needed replacing, it has 150 comp, the Husky wouldn't rev, took the chainbrake off when I got home,,,that seems to have fixed the wont rev problem,,LOL
BBB


----------



## 295 tramp (Jan 6, 2015)

..............................................................................you suck 
................................................................. you suck
.....................................................you suck
....................................... you suck
.......................... you suck
............. you suck
you suck


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 6, 2015)

got it for 3599 its a shame husqvarna quit making these 24hp kawasaki fr730v 52 inch cut regular price was 4995.
i suck!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 6, 2015)

TL is a Dixon dealer I believe.


----------



## hseII (Jan 6, 2015)

jakewells said:


> got it for 3599 its a shame husqvarna quit making these 24hp kawasaki fr730v 52 inch cut regular price was 4995.
> i suck!
> View attachment 392448


Dixon is good stuff.
My cousin has one of these they bought new 15-20 yr. ago, and all it ever needs is maintenance items.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 6, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> This one arrived in the mail today courtesy of a member here. I will post the ad with the picture...
> 
> Posted: 25 days ago
> 
> ...


 Several us'es!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 7, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> Several us'es!



Bought a 5200 off the Flagstaff CL a couple of years ago for $25.00. Saw quit on the owner, he did a bunch of work on it and gave up without getting it running. Turns out the kill switch was bad...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 7, 2015)

If you know what's on the stand below you know they are few and far between to find in prime shape like this one. Runs perfect and only needed a new wheel. I won't say what I paid for it b/c some of you would never talk to me again. This was sitting in the OEM box in someones garage for 25years (or something like that), from the story I was told about it. I tend to believe the story seeing the condition its in. pretty dang sweet!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Jan 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 7, 2015)

your garage is dirty and you suck.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 7, 2015)

jakewells said:


> your garage is dirty and you suck.


Garage is clean now... It was quite the mess when the new Silvey came in...


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah......but you still suck.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah......but you still suck.


repped.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah......but you still suck.



If it makes you feel any better my RSII will be back on the market soon.


----------



## Wannabe123 (Jan 7, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> Im into these for $185 US, both are good to go now,,,had to do a bit of fixing, nothing major.
> BBBView attachment 392372
> View attachment 392373
> View attachment 392374
> View attachment 392375


 That deal makes me hurt inside. US indeed.


----------



## TIMBERTRON (Jan 7, 2015)

geez ohhh geez i like that clock and wtf man rub it in why dont you rub it in


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 7, 2015)

OK! I'll give it a shot, I got these Homies from the junk yard today for $5.00 each. I hope either here or in the Homie thread that someone will ID the one saw,( it's big)
the other is a pretty nice WIZ.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 7, 2015)

looks like a C5?


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks, I have a reply in the Homelite thread that confirms that, thought that it was bigger. KZ


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## clayczech (Jan 7, 2015)

Picked this up today, traded a half cord of wood for it.










I know it doesn't look like it but it is all complete.


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 8, 2015)

What's in the box Steven 


bryanr2 said:


> View attachment 392834


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 8, 2015)

blow up doll for those lonely cold nights.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 8, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> What's in the box Steven



Waited for this sucker for 6 wks. Unfinished handle. Torn between BLO and Danish Oil. Trying to study up on it. Id like a darker finish.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Waited for this sucker for 6 wks. Unfinished handle. Torn between BLO and Danish Oil. Trying to study up on it. Id like a darker finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 392843
> View attachment 392844


 
you buy that sweet unit to do a cord every couple years? send it to me and i'll send ya a work force maul. it'll work great for what you need it for


----------



## wyk (Jan 8, 2015)

Not a saw suck, really. More of a holiday suck.

I'm spending the week in Madeira, Portugal.




Madeira means "woods", so it's sort of apropos.


----------



## 295 tramp (Jan 8, 2015)

Find a few big cc saws and fedx them home.
Nice vacation suck


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 8, 2015)

this would be worthy of a major you suck if it isn't a scam 
http://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/4809945469.html


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 8, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> you buy that sweet unit to do a cord every couple years? send it to me and i'll send ya a work force maul. it'll work great for what you need it for


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Sweet.


One is mine glad you got it for me


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Waited for this sucker for 6 wks. Unfinished handle. Torn between BLO and Danish Oil. Trying to study up on it. Id like a darker finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 392843
> View attachment 392844


What the crap should have got the gb


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> View attachment 392912



i'm not a hater. i'm a jealous prick who needs to take a stab at you while your up to feel better about me not having what you have  out of curiosity, how much does that cost?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 8, 2015)

I've seen them for $150ish....too much to split a cord a year. The amount of wood i split a year all i need is a wegde and a 4lb drilling hammer


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 8, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've seen them for $150ish....too much to split a cord a year. The amount of wood i split a year all i need is a wegde and a 4lb drilling hammer



the work force maul i got cost me under $40 and it splits anything. had it for 3 years and it just won't break. only gets used for rounds the axe won't split though.


----------



## president (Jan 8, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> Well it's a new year and no has started this thread for this year so I'll start off.
> There's still not a lot of snow here yet so I decided to check out my honey hole of area CAD disposal centers. It's -7 here today, right out of the gate I see a Stihl 08s and I keep digging and another 08s appears.
> One is a early model and the other is a later model. I'm not one to brag much on prices so post prices if you want.
> 
> ...


that model just wont die,you would think that
with the large mesh screen that you could throw a cat thru
they would get dusted in no time, but the ugly old things
keep motoring on


----------



## old-cat (Jan 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Waited for this sucker for 6 wks. Unfinished handle. Torn between BLO and Danish Oil. Trying to study up on it. Id like a darker finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 392843
> View attachment 392844


The Hickory handle makers say fire treatment is what it needs.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 8, 2015)

all my mauls/axes with wood handles are hickory. i just throw them in a bath tub of water for 24hrs to swell the handle so the head stays tight. and run the piss out of them from there. seeing that steven is thinking of danish oil already it seems he wants this thing to be pretty to hang on the wall in his man cave so the water soak isn't needed.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Nowhere near the level of Gary's score, but I scored these 2 18'' GB bars from Left Coast Supply for $12 each. Bought em to go on my 262xps. Might not be the best bar out there but I think they're atleast worth what I paid.View attachment 392293


Steven are these bars true to size? Like a 16" bar a real 16" from the clutch cover or would they be 14" or 15" like some other brand bars?


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 8, 2015)

They are exactly 18'' from the tip to the beginning of the slot. A total length of 21 3/4''


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 8, 2015)

I paid $155 plus ship. I went back and forth between this and Gransfors, and Wetterlings. Decided to try this one first. Gonna order the Wetterlings next bc I just found them for $112. I have an Iron and Oak Industrial Splitter and am about 8 cords ahead so figured Id sling a few out for some excercise over the winter. Im not needing to play catch up with firewood. I tried a Fiskars already and while it is great for straight grain, it doesnt hold an edge worth a damn and is too light for the Oak Im working on right now. I didnt like the price upfront but Mueller has a 20 year warranty on the tool so over the life of the tool I figure it's pennies a day to own it.


----------



## zogger (Jan 8, 2015)

jakewells said:


> this would be worthy of a major you suck if it isn't a scam
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/4809945469.html



Anyone with one of those would know full well it would be worth a lot more than the asking price. I would say 99% probability some sort of scam, or a chinese clone, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 8, 2015)

zogger said:


> Anyone with one of those would know full well it would be worth a lot more than the asking price. I would say 99% probability some sort of scam, or a chinese clone, etc.


yeah looks that way i got a friend who scored a ms660 for 400$ the seller was hard up i would have snagged it but it being after christmas im financially embarrassed 
i got enough junk anyways.


----------



## raumati01 (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't know how to post pictures but I think this link to my purchase explains everything http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=832399220


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 15, 2015)

raumati01 said:


> I don't know how to post pictures but I think this link to my purchase explains everything http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=832399220


I checked the link.............SERIOUSLY!!!!!! You did well on that!


----------



## 295 tramp (Jan 15, 2015)

welcome to the club YOU SUCK


----------



## milkman (Jan 15, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> View attachment 392834



A special award leg lamp??


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jan 15, 2015)

Todays haul. Not a major YOU SUCK, but I don't think I did too bad, especially on the 670's.
The Stihl's will all be for sale when I get a chance to check them out better.
I went to check out the Stihl's, thinking I was going to look at a MS440 that didn't run quite right, and a couple older stihl's. Guy had a funny accent... There was no MS440, only a CS440, an 042 and an 041. Far cry from a ms440, but oh well, I got them and the poulan cheap enough.
Got the two Jonsereds and the 394 parts saw for swapping a running husky 55 and a little cash. The running one is basically ready to cut. Definitely gonna build the 394xp.
Was a good drive on my day off from the sugarbush.

[photo="medium"]2412[/photo]
An 042.....
[photo="medium"]2413[/photo]
Decent looking 041
[photo="medium"]2414[/photo]
Jonsered 670 champ, supposedly was starting to be rebuilt (has good compression) missing chainbrake\clutch cover and air filter\cover I know.
[photo="medium"]2415[/photo]
Poulan 3000, missing air filter and cover
[photo="medium"]2416[/photo]
Echo CS440
[photo="medium"]2417[/photo]
028 wood boss, metal tank no brake
[photo="medium"]2418[/photo]
Running 670 with nearly new powermatch bar and LGX chain!
[photo="medium"]2419[/photo]
AND, a bucket 'O 394xp! Missing carb, intake, and muffler I know. Other than that appears good. piston is a little scuffed from carbon but I think it'll run with it.
[photo="medium"]2420[/photo]


----------



## raumati01 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> I checked the link.............SERIOUSLY!!!!!! You did well on that!



Cheers. The stihl turned up today, I'm going to score a bar and chain for it and sell it as soon as the price is deleted from trademe. I had a major bout of CAD over the xmas break and it should pay for my excesses.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 15, 2015)

raumati01 said:


> Cheers. The stihl turned up today, I'm going to score a bar and chain for it and sell it as soon as the price is deleted from trademe. I had a major bout of CAD over the xmas break and it should pay for my excesses.


Not keeping it?
True, should certainly help to pay for your excesses.


----------



## raumati01 (Feb 5, 2015)

Scored a stihl 041 farm boss with a broken starter spring for $40 and a running husky 257 for $55 . Got some good projects now.


----------



## Onan18 (Feb 5, 2015)

A tree service I do repair work for told me to back my truck up and load up all of the parts saws/carcasses. 026 X 10, 020 AV X 8, 028 X 2, 038 X 1, 064 X 1, 335 XPT X 3 (all for parts only) 272 XP (rebuilt carb and she's a runner, and a 3120 XP (have case split for new bearings and p&c). 

Joe


----------



## blk05crew (Feb 5, 2015)

Traded a few items I didn't need, about $50 worth for this Poulan 3800 a week or so ago. Hasn't been used much at all from what I can tell.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 5, 2015)

This may be a you suck...

$10 for 2 identical vintage Partner chainsaw display stands. Hold 4 saws/side so 8 on each rack and have same partner sign on front and back.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 5, 2015)

$40. starts, runs, cuts, good as it looks...


----------



## David Young (Feb 5, 2015)

jakewells said:


> blow up doll for those lonely cold nights.


Picture of inflatable flousy


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> This may be a you suck...
> 
> $10 for 2 identical vintage Partner chainsaw display stands. Hold 4 saws/side so 8 on each rack and have same partner sign on front and back.
> 
> ...


Nice saw stands, Nathan. Where did u run across those?


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 6, 2015)

Wasn't cheap but was NIB.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 6, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Nice saw stands, Nathan. Where did u run across those?


Found them at Engine Repair shop that doesn't do much with chainsaws anymore. They had three of them so I might go back for the last one some time in the future.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 6, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Wasn't cheap but was NIB.




HATE YOU! been looking for one of those for a while now. Any chance you want to trade for an RSII??


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 6, 2015)

nice! do you use the flap to pull down?


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

Brand new 2011 CS341 was tucked away on a shelf as damaged from the manufacturer. $40


JB Weld to fix the small crack in the tank.......$4.65.



285CD $35, and $42 in bits to get back to 100%


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 6, 2015)

That's a Hugh you suck Jon


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 6, 2015)

I traded this...




For this...


----------



## Rx7man (Feb 6, 2015)

I scored this for free.. well.. I had to get that 480 you see bits and pieces of in shape again.. a days work... Owner paid for the parts (only a fuel line was purchased, I created the rest)
a couple hours on the Ford saw (hard nose bar) and it runs well, Homelite and Craftsman (Poulan S25CVA rebrand) must have been straight gassed or overheated badly (My life, my workshop thread for details)



Will get a 40ish cc Stihl in parts that's only been used to cut meat.. it's in parts but apparently a good saw


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> HATE YOU! been looking for one of those for a while now. Any chance you want to trade for an RSII??




PM sent.


----------



## mr.finn (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok ,it isn't a chainsaw but it may qualify. Full log truck, I just paid for delivery.


----------



## gunrush128 (Feb 7, 2015)

mr.finn said:


> Ok ,it isn't a chainsaw but it may qualify. Full log truck, I just paid for delivery.


YOU SUCK! If you come across any more deals like that, send them my way! I could use some wood for next winter! 
I'm just NW of Westfield, MA... Where are you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Feb 8, 2015)

Scored this yesterday dirt cheap( $1.18 per CC )runs great the pics are just after the score didn't take time to clean should clean up well it needs bars and some dogs thats it Oh and bar nuts but diffently some WOOD.
ENJOY


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 8, 2015)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Scored this yesterday dirt cheap( $1.18 per CC )runs great the pics are just after the score didn't take time to clean should clean up well it needs bars and some dogs thats it Oh and bar nuts but diffently some WOOD.
> ENJOY
> View attachment 402051
> 
> View attachment 402052



Gunner, you suck!

I'll check which bars I have, and let you know.


----------



## hseII (Feb 8, 2015)

7 Chainsaws, Husqvarna, Poulan, Stihl $200
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/tls/4882331928.html




So I've got in a 268, a 61, and a complete 350 and another member spoke for the Yellow saws.

I don't know the condition of the cylinders, but I will.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> 7 Chainsaws, Husqvarna, Poulan, Stihl $200
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/tls/4882331928.html
> 
> View attachment 402077
> ...



All of that for $200? Cousin, I have to say, "you suck!"


----------



## hseII (Feb 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> All of that for $200? Cousin, I have to say, "you suck!"


Thanks Cousin


----------



## wyk (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's the night photo version:








reindeer said:


> Not a saw suck, really. More of a holiday suck.
> 
> I'm spending the week in Madeira, Portugal.
> 
> ...


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 9, 2015)

Might not be as high up on the suck meter as some of these steals but...
As bought for $250




And cleaned up


----------



## bigrichard81 (Feb 10, 2015)

Picked it up for $40 not running off Craigslist (I like to live dangerously).
Replaced the fuel filter, fuel line, impulse line, opened up the muffler, and replaced the carb with a wt-194. Machining marks still on the piston, and no scoring anywhere on the piston or cylinder. Runs great. (A blind horse finds water occasionally )


----------



## bikemike (Feb 10, 2015)

Free runs good loud and clean and did i mention its starts easy cold at 15° i dont plan on keeping this saw. Not a mac fan id trade it for a wildthing on good condition or homeowner husky 46cc


----------



## bikemike (Feb 10, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Might not be as high up on the suck meter as some of these steals but...
> As bought for $250
> 
> 
> ...


You still suck thats a screamer right there


----------



## bikemike (Feb 10, 2015)

bigrichard81 said:


> Picked it up for $40 not running off Craigslist (I like to live dangerously).
> Replaced the fuel filter, fuel line, impulse line, opened up the muffler, and replaced the carb with a wt-194. Machining marks still on the piston, and no scoring anywhere on the piston or cylinder. Runs great. (A blind horse finds water occasionally )
> View attachment 402459


Is it the pro or standard?


----------



## bigrichard81 (Feb 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Is it the pro or standard?


It is the standard.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 10, 2015)

I went to pick up some more smaller bars (16-20"), and ended up with these in the bunch.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 402474
> View attachment 402475
> I went to pick up some more smaller bars (16-20"), and ended up with these in the bunch.


How much and what are they for?


----------



## bikemike (Feb 10, 2015)

bigrichard81 said:


> It is the standard.


Still got a good deal 026 does not say pro if it is idling and dont drip oil till chain is spinning then you have a pro a couple minutes of idle will tell you


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 10, 2015)

The Cannon's are all Stihl 3003 mid mount. 2x50" 404 063, and 1x 41" 3/8 063.

I paid about 50% off of msrp.


----------



## Honest John (Feb 11, 2015)

I had to drive a ways to get them, but I think I did all right for a hundred bucks.


----------



## redfin (Feb 11, 2015)

The Home lite is tight but the 261 spins nice.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 11, 2015)

redfin said:


> The Home lite is tight but the 261 spins nice. View attachment 402688


Trade my clean old mac 10 10 for the husky


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 11, 2015)

I had a couple of delivery's from ups and fedx.
First off a great big thank you for two top quality guys that I bought these two items from Joe aka elect6845 for the 3120xp. And to jon1212 for the bars. Both of these gentlemen are both outstanding sellers and it was a great buying experience. Both of these guys are very knowledgeable in what they sell.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 13, 2015)

clayczech said:


> Picked this up the other day for 25 bucks


Ur a thief


----------



## bikemike (Feb 13, 2015)

Another old saw free saw


----------



## redfin (Feb 13, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Trade my clean old mac 10 10 for the husky



Sorry fella, I've been wanting to build a 262 for awhile.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 13, 2015)

redfin said:


> Sorry fella, I've been wanting to build a 262 for awhile.


Yeah i dont blame you il be looking for a good husky to build up some day. They just seem to be the moto cross bike of saws


----------



## dougand3 (Feb 13, 2015)

I got this Craftsman for $10. When I saw what an AC S25DA brings - I'm gonna sell it like this. I should really suck then.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 13, 2015)

dougand3 said:


> I got this Craftsman for $10. When I saw what an AC S25DA brings - I'm gonna sell it like this. I should really suck then.
> 
> View attachment 403401


I just sold my poulan 2000 for 50 yesterday. It started fairly easy in the cold and the guy said it sounds slow until the chain met the crab apple and it really came to life for him cutting cookies


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 13, 2015)

free don't get any better


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

Would a free 266 XP count?


----------



## bikemike (Feb 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would a free 266 XP count?


Um someone stole that from me and if you can mail it back to mn that would be great lol


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 14, 2015)

looks good & yep...


----------



## bikemike (Feb 14, 2015)

I had a call from someone say their saw didnt cut good ran good tho yeah that was a easy 20 doll hairs. Chain was on backwards


----------



## MnSam (Feb 14, 2015)

bikemike said:


> View attachment 403367



Looks like that old Comango needs a shave!


----------



## redfin (Feb 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would a free 266 XP count?


That thing is beautiful. Wanna sell it?


----------



## bikemike (Feb 14, 2015)

MnSam said:


> Looks like that old Comango needs a shave!


Where about do you live?


----------



## Vibes (Feb 14, 2015)

Comango. That's got to get the award for the saw with the COOLEST name!!!


----------



## bikemike (Feb 14, 2015)

Vibes said:


> Comango. That's got to get the award for the saw with the COOLEST name!!!


Yeah thanks i though i could not go wrong with it. My dad put fuel in it years ago and it leaked out fast so never did anything with it. So il clean it up reseal the tank and hope for the best old saws are fun to tinker with cuase of old school engineering


----------



## redfin (Feb 14, 2015)

I had to tear into the 1050 I posted earlier this week. This is why it was tight. P/c look great with good comp.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 14, 2015)

redfin said:


> I had to tear into the 1050 I posted earlier this week. This is why it was tight. P/c look great with good comp.View attachment 403590


Nice spring


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would a free 266 XP count?


Was that from the buddy you help with the firewood?
That saw is a bute Major suckage there, It looks mint.


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 14, 2015)

bikemike said:


> I had a call from someone say their saw didnt cut good ran good tho yeah that was a easy 20 doll hairs. Chain was on backwards



pics?


----------



## bikemike (Feb 14, 2015)

rocketnorton said:


> pics?


No i should have it was in and out. Did grove the clutch up a bit


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Feb 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would a free 266 XP count?



You're not a Husky guy…… that saw belongs on the Big Island.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

redfin said:


> That thing is beautiful. Wanna sell it?



Since I got it for free, found it in the garbage early one morning, I gave it away last summer.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> Was that from the buddy you help with the firewood?
> That saw is a bute Major suckage there, It looks mint.



No, found that one tossed out in the garbage, there was a washer and dryer along with several bags of clothing all left curbside.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> You're not a Husky guy…… that saw belongs on the Big Island.



I thought you only liked the big CC saws, never imagined you would want it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

Another saw I got for free, only started and ran once, less than one tank through it, came in its original orange Stihl case,


----------



## redfin (Feb 14, 2015)

That's strange, finding the husky in the trash. Did it run?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

redfin said:


> That's strange, finding the husky in the trash. Did it run?



It would start but most often when the throttle was opened the saw would start to spool up, sometimes it would run flawlessly for a few seconds, sometimes it wouldn`t reach WOT, it would stop immediately. A few pulls over, drop starting method, and it would restart easily just to repeat itself.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another saw I got for free, only started and ran once, less than one tank through it, came in its original orange Stihl case,


Best catch yet


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Best catch yet



Hmmmm, I figure I have received 20 odd saws for free, some were cheapos but a few were worth keeping.


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another saw I got for free, only started and ran once, less than one tank through it, came in its original orange Stihl case,


That falls under the TRIPLE DOG I DARE YOU best of the old Stihl you sucks for saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> That falls under the TRIPLE DOG I DARE YOU best of the old Stihl you sucks for saws.



I have been given 3 of those 041`s but that one is by far in the best shape of them all, the others have a few hours on them.


----------



## Sawdust inspector (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't undrstand how you guys can sleep at night with them deals you stumble on


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 14, 2015)

I sold the 041 that I had at the market today for $230 and it didn't look anywhere near that nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

This one was worth keeping also,


----------



## raumati01 (Feb 14, 2015)

Please tell me that wasn't free too


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

The 028 Super was also a freebie...


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 028 Super was also a freebie...


How does this happen?


----------



## raumati01 (Feb 14, 2015)

I bought a case like that the other day and the owner threw in an 034 or 036, no bar and chain no top cover and no idea how I tell which one it is. It also doesn't run.
Pioneerguy gets mint saws that look unused.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

Another freebie, but I had to put it together somewhat.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> How does this happen?



When a person has been involved with chainsaws for as long as I have been word gets around that I collect. restore, repair trade and sell a few saws. I have made some great finds, been given many saws for free, some are antiques and some are more modern, some are cheap disposables while some others are worth keeping, the herd keeps on expanding even though I am not actively looking for more saws. If I posted some of my better free finds you guys would, puke!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> dunno what it is but it looks BIG!



It`s only a 670 Champ, it was in a box of parts saws I found one day sitting on my doorstep, never found out who dropped it off there. There were 5 saws in that lot.


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 14, 2015)

Your living right


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Feb 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I thought you only liked the big CC saws, never imagined you would want it.



Well, at one time that was a big saw to me 



pioneerguy600 said:


> Another freebie, but I had to put it together somewhat.



Nice! I like Jred's.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2015)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Well, at one time that was a big saw to me
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I like Jred's.



That 670 is stronger than a 266, I only ran two tanks of fuel through it after building it, its buried somewhere among a building full of saws.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Feb 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 670 is stronger than a 266, I only ran two tanks of fuel through it after building it, its buried somewhere among a building full of saws.


Yea, I have that problem, too  ( I wish ) If you ever dig it out, let me know.


----------



## Sawdust inspector (Feb 15, 2015)

Your better finds? I dare you to try!


----------



## gmax (Feb 15, 2015)

$100 without the bar, the only freebies I seem to get are mini macs


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

Best cup of coffee. Folger black satin and dunkin doughnuts eggnog mixed 50/50. Mmmm soooo good


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

gmax said:


> View attachment 403739
> View attachment 403737
> 
> 
> $100 without the bar, the only freebies I seem to get are mini macs


Was that ever run? looks new to me


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

redfin said:


> That's strange, finding the husky in the trash. Did it run?


A husky will always run. Just hiw good is the question


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another saw I got for free, only started and ran once, less than one tank through it, came in its original orange Stihl case,


Museum material there


----------



## gmax (Feb 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Was that ever run? looks new to me


It's not new but only used a few times.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

gmax said:


> It's not new but only used a few times.


 yep 100 dollhairs cant go wrong


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

gmax said:


> View attachment 403739
> View attachment 403737
> 
> 
> $100 without the bar, the only freebies I seem to get are mini macs


What did the bar and chain run you


----------



## gmax (Feb 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> What did the bar and chain run you


About $100


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

Sawdust inspector said:


> I don't undrstand how you guys can sleep at night with them deals you stumble on


Its like sleeping in the clouds didnt hurt the pocket book bad so no sore butt or cramped fingers for dishing out the dollars


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

gmax said:


> About $100


So you have about 200 into a not yet broke inn saw yeah you kinda suck


----------



## redfin (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I posted some of my better free finds you guys would, puke!!



Oh do tell, I won't puke I'm not the jealous type.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

redfin said:


> Oh do tell, I won't puke I'm not the jealous type.


Bring it on to the suckafied files


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not actively looking for more saws. If I posted some of my better free finds you guys would, puke!!


Well make me puke,,,
BBB


----------



## Twindad (Feb 15, 2015)

Picked this 670 up at a pawn shop for 90 bucks. 20" bar, new chain. Piston has a little bit of scoring, but she runs good. I'm going to pull the jug to see what needs to be done and try to figure out what caused the scoring .


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

Lean oil and run hard on break inn. Buff it out


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well you guys asked for it then! I picked this load up for $70., I really just wanted the 5 Stihl saws in the middle but was talked into taking the rest...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

Twindad said:


> Picked this 670 up at a pawn shop for 90 bucks. 20" bar, new chain. Piston has a little bit of scoring, but she runs good. I'm going to pull the jug to see what needs to be done and try to figure out what caused the scoring .View attachment 403798



Nice looking saw, they respond well to a little porting.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

gmax said:


> View attachment 403739
> View attachment 403737
> 
> 
> $100 without the bar, the only freebies I seem to get are mini macs



That is one pretty saw Wayne, the 2094 I sent out the Hawaii to reside with Pastryguyhawii was not quite that pretty.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you guys asked for it then! I picked this load up for $70., I really just wanted the 5 Stihl saws in the middle but was talked into taking the rest...LOL


A guy on the homelite xl was looking for parts. I think you have that covered


----------



## Sawdust inspector (Feb 15, 2015)

Yup pioneer, you win. I hada clean up my mess. Very impressed.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> A guy on the homelite xl was looking for parts. I think you have that covered



Those old XL12`s are tough saws but nobody around here wants any of them, we toss them out in the scrap dumpster when they break down, anything more than a fuel line filter or carb kit gets rejected and tossed.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those old XL12`s are tough saws but nobody around here wants any of them, we toss them out in the scrap dumpster when they break down, anything more than a fuel line filter or carb kit gets rejected and tossed.


Well there is a recent thread help with my homelite xl12 that may want parts or a saw for cheap seals and other items


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Well there is a recent thread help with my homelite xl12 that may want parts or a saw for cheap seals and other items



Not worth the cost of shipping.


----------



## jar944 (Feb 15, 2015)

$50 from HD. Appears to never have been used. Four loose cylinder bolts got it sold as a non runner.


----------



## Twindad (Feb 15, 2015)

288
Picked up out of scrap pile. It was busted up pretty bad. New flywheel, brake band, and some jb weld has it up and running. 
Bucked some pretty good sized oak with it, and it put a smile on my face


----------



## Nitroman (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you guys asked for it then! I picked this load up for $70., I really just wanted the 5 Stihl saws in the middle but was talked into taking the rest...LOL



Are you kidding me!!? For that haul, not only should you be ashamed of yourself, you need to get slapped up the back of the head!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> Are you kidding me!!? For that haul, not only should you be ashamed of yourself, you need to get slapped up the back of the head!



Well Roger, I was made an offer when I picked those saws up that I could go over to the mill they owned and pick up a couple hundred more saws they had stacked up in an old out building, most of them had been dropped into barrels and covered up with used motor oil.....YUK..!


----------



## struggle (Feb 15, 2015)

Not sure if this is a you suck but a pretty decent deal Got these for $40. The breaker is missing the handle (easy enough to deal with) The spinner has the 3/8 anvil in it and handle nothing else came with it. So I need to see if I can source the spinner parts for .325 

The breaker was stuck but a little attention and I was abel to take it all apart to clean and lube. Works smoothly. Spinner is all free.






Sent from somewhere


----------



## Nitroman (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well Roger, I was made an offer when I picked those saws up that I could go over to the mill they owned and pick up a couple hundred more saws they had stacked up in an old out building, most of them had been dropped into barrels and covered up with used motor oil.....YUK..!



Hey! Since they've been stored in oil, you know tey are in pristine condition. Make up a 4' square with heavy screen in the bottom, stack up the saws in that to drip-dry. Check'em out and sell'em! Might be kewl just to see what's in the barrels.


----------



## Onan18 (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you guys asked for it then! I picked this load up for $70., I really just wanted the 5 Stihl saws in the middle but was talked into taking the rest...LOL



YOU WIN!!!

Joe


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> Hey! Since they've been stored in oil, you know tey are in pristine condition. Make up a 4' square with heavy screen in the bottom, stack up the saws in that to drip-dry. Check'em out and sell'em! Might be kewl just to see what's in the barrels.



The mill and all the loggers/tree fellers that worked for them all used Homelite chainsaws, the old mechanic at the mill told me that just about all the saws would be Homelites, most would be partially stripped, some would be scored and others were broken as in run over and tree crushed. Don`t think they would be worth much more than scrap price and dealing with that old used oil would not be pleasant. The parts would be in fine shape though, sealed away from moisture and all, all the saws would be smaller cc wise as they didn`t need big saws for the type of trees the mill used.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

The cool thing about that old mill is that just about every piece of equipment they ever used for that mill is still parked around the mill yard, that mill has been there since the mid 1800`s, old trucks with chain drive and spoked wheels on up to mid 1980`s models parked all over.


----------



## raumati01 (Mar 1, 2015)

One wednesday I have to drive for two hours to pick up the stihl 070 I just bought for $100. Will post pics then, its a runner with a 36 inch bar but the old owner who had it 25 years said it got too hard to pull at his age so he bought a Shindaiwa.


----------



## raumati01 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pioneerguy, your surname must surely be Hoover given the degree to which you suck.


----------



## zogger (Mar 1, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The cool thing about that old mill is that just about every piece of equipment they ever used for that mill is still parked around the mill yard, that mill has been there since the mid 1800`s, old trucks with chain drive and spoked wheels on up to mid 1980`s models parked all over.



That would be a cool museum


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 1, 2015)

zogger said:


> That would be a cool museum



When I stop in there it takes me back to my childhood, I grew up in and around a mill and this place is a time stopper, they just wore each piece of machinery out and parked it. Stuff there from when teams of Oxen pulled the logs n wood from the forest on up to the grapple loaders on forwarders and tandem trucks.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 1, 2015)

this may not be for the 2015 year but what the heck,,,, got it off of fleabay a couple of years ago,, he said it only had a few tanks run through it,,, figured when it got here it would be all beat up,,,, nope,,, not a scratch,,,, dang near perfect condition,,,, I fueled it up and made a few cuts with it and packed it up and sent it to randy,,,,,, ohhhh yea,,, did I mention I gave 250 shipped,,


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 1, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you guys asked for it then! I picked this load up for $70., I really just wanted the 5 Stihl saws in the middle but was talked into taking the rest...LOL


I think you needed to be banned for 10 years for rubbing it in


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 1, 2015)

raumati01 said:


> Pioneerguy, your surname must surely be Hoover given the degree to which you suck.



It just never ends, more n more saws keep coming my way from all over. I had 3 saws shipped to me from a man 3000 miles away, I never met him. He heard through the grapevine that I collected and restored Pioneer saws, he only had a short while to live, was diagnosed with brain cancer. He wanted me to have them if I would give them a good home, he wouldn`t take a cent and shipped them to me for free. That`s part of the reason I rebuild chainsaws and give them to those that need them but can`t afford to buy a decent saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 1, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> I think you needed to be banned for 10 years for rubbing it in



Hey Scott, I held off for as long as I could but you know that rule...LOL


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 1, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Scott, I held off for as long as I could but you know that rule...LOL


and here I used to like you


----------



## Sawdust inspector (Mar 4, 2015)

Just bought this 260 pro tonight for $150 came with 4 extra chains. Took a few hours of air time and still needs a better cleaning. Gonna give the muffler a work over soon.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Mar 4, 2015)

redfin said:


> I had to tear into the 1050 I posted earlier this week. This is why it was tight. P/c look great with good comp.View attachment 403590


Those make great ice fishing flag holders for homemade traps


----------



## BWS-LLC (Mar 4, 2015)

A few weeks back I picked up a S25 from my dealer. He said he took it in on trade. The service tag says it spits fuel out of the carb and I need a new fuel cap, this one is cross threaded.

$5


----------



## milkman (Mar 4, 2015)

Yea, that's a "YOU SUCK".


----------



## BWS-LLC (Mar 4, 2015)

milkman said:


> Yea, that's a "YOU SUCK".



A few months back I got a 372 for $80, it was mint. The service tag said "warranty, loose screws"

The recoil screws were loose, and one was cracked off. I turned that one out with a vice grips and put a new one back in.

I haven't had any other loose screws while running it.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 10, 2015)

Customer left this on with me to diagnose and arrived with great 36" 3/8 bar and chain.







Called back when I found this...





He said, "keep it!" 

Yea it's all AM except the oiler and b&c, but for free... Hell yea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steven stern (Mar 10, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Customer left this on with me to diagnose and arrived with great 36" 3/8 bar and chain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wth!! You suck.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 11, 2015)

I picked this up yesterday. It needed a shave, and a bath, but underneath all of the "yuck" is an Echo 701S VL



After a cursory cleaning it looks pretty decent.



Fresh 40:1 in the tank, and a prime to the carburetor, and it was off and running.

$20


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I picked this up yesterday. It needed a shave, and a bath, but underneath all of the "yuck" is an Echo 701S VL
> View attachment 410883
> 
> 
> ...


nice safety chain


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 11, 2015)

Another ...... saw, so nice I never even started it,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 11, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another ...... saw, so nice I never even started it,


 I even forgot I posted this one already, dayuum!! Got l0ts more though...LOL


----------



## Welder56 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jerry, wow you definitely suck. The ms440 I'm picking up doesn't compare to the scores you have had this year so far. I was gonna post up the 034 you traded me for parts I had. I'll wait till I take a nice picture of it outside in the sunshine. 

Everyone seems to be getting some good deals so far tho. Keep the pics coming. Awesome thread!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 11, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Jerry, wow you definitely suck. The ms440 I'm picking up doesn't compare to the scores you have had this year so far. I was gonna post up the 034 you traded me for parts I had. I'll wait till I take a nice picture of it outside in the sunshine.
> 
> Everyone seems to be getting some good deals so far tho. Keep the pics coming. Awesome thread!



Hey Colin, I havn`t even taken picts of all the saws I came across, that 034 wasn`t free but was under $20. out of pocket for shipping.


----------



## Welder56 (Mar 11, 2015)

LOL that's awesome. I have a hard time finding one great saw to buy. it goes to show ya that if your in the game long enough.... people know your name 

I'll post a pic of the 440 Im getting this weekend. It will be a project saw tho.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 11, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> LOL that's awesome. I have a hard time finding one great saw to buy. it goes to show ya that if your in the game long enough.... people know your name
> 
> I'll post a pic of the 440 Im getting this weekend. It will be a project saw tho.



That`s exactly how this game goes, the longer you are at or around it the more saws that come your way, many will be cheap and some will be free, a lot of them will need work.


----------



## Welder56 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm stopping my madness at this 440 I'm getting. I'm hoping a sweet husqy 254 or 257 stumbles into my hands someday. 

the 440 has an air leak somewhere. Needs a top end. I have a good OEM straight finned cylinder and 12mm piston I'll be putting on it. Hoping it's an easy air leak to fix. Buying for $100. Not a smoking deal. But he sold me a 044 for $30. So I wanna throw the old fella a bone


----------



## nstueve (Mar 12, 2015)

$60 w/ 36" bar and chain in great condition. Needed bearings and piston. Brake will remain off as it is becoming a dedicated milling saw.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bchinn (Mar 13, 2015)

Just picked up this jonsered 2083 turbo for $50


----------



## bchinn (Mar 13, 2015)

And this solo surevent 690 for $50


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 13, 2015)

A 60.00 dollar 3120 with a 36" bar, you defiantly Suck. Congrats looks like a great builder



nstueve said:


> $60 w/ 36" bar and chain in great condition. Needed bearings and piston. Brake will remain off as it is becoming a dedicated milling saw.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Mar 13, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> A 60.00 dollar 3120 with a 36" bar, you defiantly Suck. Congrats looks like a great builder



Got at a closing saw shop auction 2 states away...

It cleaned up really well and I was lucky it was only bearings and light scoring. It already got new nachi bearings and boy does it spin smooth!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawdust inspector (Mar 13, 2015)

nstueve said:


> $60 w/ 36" bar and chain in great condition. Needed bearings and piston. Brake will remain off as it is becoming a dedicated milling saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's that dislike button?


----------



## 028 super (Mar 14, 2015)

Not exactly a "you suck" but I only paid 4 dollars at a garage sale several years ago. It was in poor shape, PH only, clutch side had parts striped off, a hole in the fuel tank, and the air filter and cover missing. Over the years I took a few other things off it. Than after finding this place I decided to try and make it run as the piston and cylinder were still like new. This winter I started taking it apart and looking for the missing parts. I repainted the grey with Ford grey Tractor paint. Last Saturday I finally got everything together and took a few pictures. Than got her running. It seems to run very nice but I have not cut with it yet. I hope to try it out next week. I never got any before pictures and I wish I would have. It was one sorry saw.


----------



## milkman (Mar 14, 2015)

All saws that color are sorry! Interested in doin' some tradin'?


----------



## Welder56 (Mar 14, 2015)

Just picked this up for $100. ms440. Everything looks there and in decent shape. Possible air leak to fix.


----------



## blk05crew (Mar 14, 2015)

Picked up this Poulan built Craftsman 3800 with a 3.7 handle at a pawn shop last week for $35 as a "non running saw". P/C looked good, got it home, cleaned it up a bit, put fresh mix in it and adjusted the carb, runs great!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> I'm stopping my madness at this 440 I'm getting. I'm hoping a sweet husqy 254 or 257 stumbles into my hands someday.
> 
> the 440 has an air leak somewhere. Needs a top end. I have a good OEM straight finned cylinder and 12mm piston I'll be putting on it. Hoping it's an easy air leak to fix. Buying for $100. Not a smoking deal. But he sold me a 044 for $30. So I wanna throw the old fella a bone



You can`t go wrong with a $100. for a 440 in that kind of shape. I did get 3 of them once for $300. , nothing major wrong with them and a near new 440 once for $75. that only needed a muffler front cover. Have I ever mentioned I like 044 and 440`s....LOL
This was the $75. saw,


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can`t go wrong with a $100. for a 440 in that kind of shape. I did get 3 of them once for $300. , nothing major wrong with them and a near new 440 once for $75. that only needed a muffler front cover. Have I ever mentioned I like 044 and 440`s....LOL
> This was the $75. saw,




Is that your asking price?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2015)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Is that your asking price?



I bought that one sight unseen as a non running parts saw. Did a thread on it quite a few years back, was told the saw didn`t run right but was complete and would start. Can you see or guess why it wouldn`t?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bought that one sight unseen as a non running parts saw. Did a thread on it quite a few years back, was told the saw didn`t run right but was complete and would start. Can you see or guess why it wouldn`t?



Were they running it without the muffler cover?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2015)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Were they running it without the muffler cover?



No, but running it with the cover on ,was the problem...LOL
Look closely.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh, now I think I remember that, no opening in the cover!


----------



## Welder56 (Mar 14, 2015)

Lol no exhaust opening? 

Man this one will clean up great. There's a layer of dust on it But it's in great cosmetic shape. Can't wait to get er running now


----------



## Marshy (Mar 15, 2015)

It's hard to compete with the deals most of you are getting. However, I'm happy with my new acquisition. Just bought a Husqvarna 285CD from some ding bat (Jon ) out in Utah that didn't know how nice of a saw he had. I paid $250 for it shipped all the way to NY. The thing was ready to rock and roll as soon at it arrived (minus a carb adjustment and bar/chain).


----------



## scottwv (Mar 15, 2015)

Just got this 660 at farm auction. Dirty but in good shape. Runs good, p/c looks good and blowing 150 psi for $200


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 15, 2015)

That's a nice saw you have there Marshy. Great video, our snow is just about gone.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 15, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> That's a nice saw you have there Marshy. Great video, our snow is just about gone.


Thanks, I felt it was well worth the money. Just happened to be in the right place at the right time with a pocket full of tax return money lol. Deals like that don't come too often, especially when you have money in your pocket an the saw is in that kind of shape.

We had 60" fall just last month alone so we hav a lot of base left before bare ground still. A week of warm weather and some rain really put the hurting on it though. It's really heavy stuff now and packs well.


----------



## Festus (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not sure how much I suck, but I'm pretty happy with this find. Paid I think $436, shipped from ebay. I realize you can't take ebay prices seriously at all, but I've seen junk powerheads go for around $200, and bow bars without guards usually for over $100. I really wanted a one of these old Pioneer/Poulan Pro saws, and I also wanted a bow saw for bucking firewood. For us guys who aren't swimming in chainsaws everyday, where else can we find a unique saw that we want badly. The saw was listed very accurately, and had new chain, spark plug, rebuilt carb, with workshop manual. My guess is it hasn't had 10 tanks of fuel ran through it. I had to replace a missing chain brake handle for about $14. Nothing other than that to fix. From my experience, usually finding a cheap saw becomes expensive real fast. Rebuilding carbs is cheap, but getting a decent bar and chain is another matter. There's a lot of value in finding a useable saw without working through a pile of problems.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 15, 2015)

Festus said:


> I'm not sure how much I suck, but I'm pretty happy with this find. Paid I think $436, shipped from ebay. I realize you can't take ebay prices seriously at all, but I've seen junk powerheads go for around $200, and bow bars without guards usually for over $100. I really wanted a one of these old Pioneer/Poulan Pro saws, and I also wanted a bow saw for bucking firewood. For us guys who aren't swimming in chainsaws everyday, where else can we find a unique saw that we want badly. The saw was listed very accurately, and had new chain, spark plug, rebuilt carb, with workshop manual. My guess is it hasn't had 10 tanks of fuel ran through it. I had to replace a missing chain brake handle for about $14. Nothing other than that to fix. From my experience, usually finding a cheap saw becomes expensive real fast. Rebuilding carbs is cheap, but getting a decent bar and chain is another matter. There's a lot of value in finding a useable saw without working through a pile of problems.
> View attachment 412109



Very nice, never ran a bow bar but have heard plenty good and bad about them. Poulan PRO saws came from a very good background, I have a few.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 15, 2015)

Marshy said:


> It's hard to compete with the deals most of you are getting. However, I'm happy with my new acquisition. Just bought a Husqvarna 285CD from some ding bat (Jon ) out in Utah that didn't know how nice of a saw he had. I paid $250 for it shipped all the way to NY. The thing was ready to rock and roll as soon at it arrived (minus a carb adjustment and bar/chain).



Nice saw! Jon sells very good saws for a fair price.


----------



## hseII (Mar 15, 2015)

Festus said:


> I'm not sure how much I suck, but I'm pretty happy with this find. Paid I think $436, shipped from ebay. I realize you can't take ebay prices seriously at all, but I've seen junk powerheads go for around $200, and bow bars without guards usually for over $100. I really wanted a one of these old Pioneer/Poulan Pro saws, and I also wanted a bow saw for bucking firewood. For us guys who aren't swimming in chainsaws everyday, where else can we find a unique saw that we want badly. The saw was listed very accurately, and had new chain, spark plug, rebuilt carb, with workshop manual. My guess is it hasn't had 10 tanks of fuel ran through it. I had to replace a missing chain brake handle for about $14. Nothing other than that to fix. From my experience, usually finding a cheap saw becomes expensive real fast. Rebuilding carbs is cheap, but getting a decent bar and chain is another matter. There's a lot of value in finding a useable saw without working through a pile of problems.
> View attachment 412109


I believe there is one of those in my parts saw storage.


----------



## Festus (Mar 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice, never ran a bow bar but have heard plenty good and bad about them. Poulan PRO saws came from a very good background, I have a few.





hseII said:


> I believe there is one of those in my parts saw storage.



I've ran about 4 tanks of fuel through it so far. I'm liking it a lot. No bending over, the weight of the saw does most of the work in the cut, no pinching, no wedging, no sawing part of the way through then rolling to finish the cut. It's harder to cut into the dirt because of the shape of the bar as it cuts through the bottom of the wood, so there is much less sharpening. With the guards on and with proper use, I think the danger part is overstated. Standard bars don't exactly make a saw real safe either.


----------



## Axfarmer (Mar 15, 2015)

Not my all time best saw deal but I'm ok with this 028av for $75. And a little Homelite for $15. After a quick look at them, I fueled them and both run great!


----------



## Marshy (Mar 15, 2015)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Nice saw! Jon sells very good saws for a fair price.


I feel fortunate to have picked this one up. A fine example of the old 200 series CD saws. It seems to preform even better than it looks too.


----------



## Rx7man (Mar 17, 2015)

Just picked up 2 saws.. a Husky 61 and my mainstay, the 65.. price.. FREE.. Of course being the nice guy I am I'll work on getting his other saws tuned up and running good .

Pictures soon  Neither of them have bars, but I have a nice 18" hardnose bar off the Homelite XL12 (that I got for free)..

Oh, and I got a 028 woodboss for fixing up a 2100

I think that qualifies as "you suck" considering what I've paid


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 17, 2015)

Marshy said:


> It's hard to compete with the deals most of you are getting. However, I'm happy with my new acquisition. Just bought a Husqvarna 285CD from some ding bat (Jon ) out in Utah that didn't know how nice of a saw he had. I paid $250 for it shipped all the way to NY. The thing was ready to rock and roll as soon at it arrived (minus a carb adjustment and bar/chain).
> View attachment 412027
> 
> 
> View attachment 412010




Wade,

I don't mind passing along saws at a really good price if I got a really good deal on them.
Would it be bad to say, "that I paid $40 for that saw, and spent another $35 on parts for it?"
No sense trying to squeeze every dollar out of something from a fellow enthusiast. Unfortunately that doesn't seem to apply to many of the ads in the Trading Post as of late.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh yes, least I forget. I picked this up today, at my local ranch supply store that switched to Stihl about two years ago.



It's a brand new 2011 357XP. It had been a display model that had a bar nut, and the oil cap stolen.
The manager, and I settled on $375 before he looked up MSRP.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 18, 2015)

By the way, the store where I picked up the 357XP is also where I scored two of these.


Not real clear on the package? 

28" 3/8 050 Tech Lite bars.


Bar on the bottom


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 18, 2015)

OK! Now that the 357 is in the proper place I can officially say *"YOU SUCK!"* *"YOU SUCK!"*
*"YOU SUCK!"* *"YOU SUCK!"*


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 18, 2015)

28" tech lites for 18.oo and 2 to boot.
Augh you SUCK Jon


----------



## sunfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Oh yes, least I forget. I picked this up today, at my local ranch supply store that switched to Stihl about two years ago.
> View attachment 412688
> View attachment 412689
> 
> ...


*Damn!*


----------



## Rx7man (Mar 18, 2015)

You shoulda tried for $357


----------



## ramdad (Mar 18, 2015)

Weather has me gray, in my neck of the woods. Scrap prices are low and dealers don't keep dead saws here, so I can not find any you suck deals or finish my project saws. Saws on craigslist go for like new prices, even stihl ms 170's are going for 150-200 and the tea kettle 009 variants are 200-250, homelites supers 2, e-z's going for 125-150, wild things 90-120. Please more pics of good scores. It is good to see somebody getting ahead. My best you suck score was a 100 dollar Stihl 064 that was held together with a socket for a AV spacer and screwed together with deck screws, right through the oil tank. It cost me 120 in parts like sprocket, filters and fuel line, muffler cover, and other assorted bits. Big mistake, as a friend really wanted it. I sold it for 180, (I THINK) and ran it, blew it up and has not spoken since. I bumped into him as he runs scrap, he was quite short with me and that's when he told me he scrapped it and politely told me where to go. Sometimes you win, sometimes you look forward to seeing your friends win, when you don't. Keep flaunting the wins guys, it gives us hope and reason to look harder for you suck deals.


----------



## Rx7man (Mar 18, 2015)

Except for 2 of the husky 65's, these have all been freebies or work-exchanges. All run, though the XL12 and poulan are pretty bagged out.. 



I fired the XL12 today.. be darned if with only 100 psi compression it didn't fire and RUN on the FIRST pull... the Ford took a little more (to be expected, right?)
I look forward to tearing the 028 apart and massaging it a little, it's pretty spunky as it is and I'm sure I can get it better.

I also have 3 other Poulans that are basket cases (in baskets), a Homelite 925, and Jonsered 920


----------



## hills bay performance (Mar 18, 2015)

Bought a poulan 4000 with a bow bar for $50 not to long ago . It runs like a champ .


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Mar 18, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> View attachment 408730
> 
> 
> A few weeks back I picked up a S25 from my dealer. He said he took it in on trade. The service tag says it spits fuel out of the carb and I need a new fuel cap, this one is cross threaded.
> ...


hahaha love the six pack working on one now


----------



## hills bay performance (Mar 22, 2015)

I acquired this lot for $85 bucks . Poulan 25 , 250, 2300 x2 , homelite 150 , craftsman top handle , and a junk newer craftsman . All but the 250 run .


----------



## Jesse summers (Mar 26, 2015)

New to the forum but got these for $375.00


----------



## calebng15 (Mar 26, 2015)

When I see I have a new alert, and I see it is the "you suck" thread, I always dread to see what is there! It makes me feel bad about all my other purchases!


----------



## ramdad (Mar 26, 2015)

Details, details, I think we have a you suck winner, Jesse you got one hell of a deal. Tell us your saw specs and other important details


----------



## Jesse summers (Mar 26, 2015)

268/262xp/55/340/141/028 an echo blower 36" bar 24" husky bar 6-20" husqvarna bars weaver climbing spikes and climbing belt


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jesse summers said:


> 268/262xp/55/340/141/028 an echo blower 36" bar 24" husky bar 6-20" husqvarna bars weaver climbing spikes and climbing belt


You win, and a triple yousuck! (one word now)


----------



## Jesse summers (Mar 26, 2015)

Best deal I've ever come by


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Mar 26, 2015)

you are the king of deals my friend


----------



## Jesse summers (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice to be so welcome my first time posting


----------



## Honest John (Mar 26, 2015)

Jesse summers said:


> Nice to be so welcome my first time posting


You keep finding deals like that and pretty soon we'll all hate your guts ! 

Nice find, and welcome.


----------



## Taray787 (Mar 26, 2015)

scored this 346xp on Facebook yard sale site for $50. Owner says " it runs but chain won't turn" one $12 gb bar and it's a champ


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 27, 2015)

Stuck nose sprocket? Congrats, you SUCK!


----------



## Taray787 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah thought no way it's this easy it was


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm in the you suck zone again! Here are today's score in trade for a Husky 51. Stihl 084 or 088, 031, 041, 045, 070 (or at least 1111 series and no numbers) a Husky 288 and a L65. If that don't make the grade, I have the 084 running already.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 27, 2015)

This isn't a biggy, but got two X15 fiskars at local wally world today. They were not priced, so they offered them to me for same price as regular axes- $24.96. One will go to my bro.


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 27, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> I'm in the you suck zone again! Here are today's score in trade for a Husky 51. Stihl 084 or 088, 031, 041, 045, 070 (or at least 1111 series and no numbers) a Husky 288 and a L65. If that don't make the grade, I have the 084 running already.


You definitely SUCK on that score.
nice haul.


----------



## blk05crew (Mar 28, 2015)

Got this 5200 today for $120, runs good just need to clean it up.


----------



## SCTREEGUY (Mar 28, 2015)

bought a couple nice saws yesterday for 700 bucks. A 2012 390 and 2005 385 both run really good.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 28, 2015)

I just traded a 460 and a 272 for these boat anchors.


----------



## Tor R (Mar 28, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I just traded a 460 and a 272 for these boat anchors.


what type Huskies did you got there?


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 28, 2015)

And I'm not even going to saw what I gave for it, let me put it this way. I've spent more on a good meal in my life than I gave for this saw.....


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 28, 2015)

blk05crew said:


> Got this 5200 today for $120, runs good just need to clean it up



I'm envious of that. I've read a Sachs Dolmar 133 is close to a 5200 and I do like my 133.


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 28, 2015)

Trying to keep all that old pro stuff out of the hands of newbies is an honorable thing to do.


----------



## hills bay performance (Mar 28, 2015)

Got 2 028 av supers and a 017 for $50 today the 017 and the one of the 028's run .


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 28, 2015)

hills bay performance said:


> Got 2 028 av supers and a 017 for $50 today the 017 and the one of the 028's run .View attachment 415435


Definite you suck, nice score.


----------



## jl4c (Mar 29, 2015)

Makita DCS430. Gave $40 and an 80 mi round trip for this jewel tonight. Has a nearly new 16" bar and chain, 0.325 and 0.058. Needs a new spur sprocket (outboard clutch type) but other than that she's a beauty. Split case type, fully adjustable carb. Haven't fired her up yet, maybe next week.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Man, I sure wish I could find a decent deal.


----------



## jl4c (Mar 29, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Man, I sure wish I could find a decent deal.



Someone on KSL in Wyoming had a Husky 2100 for $450. I thought you'd be all over that one.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 29, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Man, I sure wish I could find a decent deal.



Yea, right! You poor thing.


----------



## jl4c (Mar 29, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Man, I sure wish I could find a decent deal.



Must I remind you about that 357XP you scored from CAL Ranch earlier this month?


----------



## ReggieT (Mar 29, 2015)

I gave $20 at a Flea Market in Muscle Shoals, Alabama for this Sachs Dolmar 116si...after a little tinkering it runs like a scalded dog...cuts circles around my MS 390!


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 29, 2015)

jl4c said:


> Someone on KSL in Wyoming had a Husky 2100 for $450. I thought you'd be all over that one.



Had a deal, place, and time set with the Seller for this weekend, since we are 4 hours apart. He texted me 8 hours later saying, "Sorry, I sold the saw locally". 

What a douche.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 29, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Had a deal, place, and time set with the Seller for this weekend, since we are 4 hours apart. He texted me 8 hours later saying, "Sorry, I sold the saw locally".
> 
> What a douche.


You forgot to tell him about the doughnuts didn't you. Always be upfront about the doughnuts.


----------



## jl4c (Mar 29, 2015)

jl4c said:


> Makita DCS430.
> View attachment 415481
> View attachment 415482



Fired her up today. She would idle but wouldn't rev. Twisted the L screw back and forth a few times to break loose any varnish and she started to get a little better. After a minute or so the clean, ethanol-free, stabilized gas was beginning to clear out the LS jet. I'm going to leave her sitting and I'll betcha by Good Friday she's ready to tune.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 30, 2015)

Customer left this behind b/c it was "locked up?" Jonsered 2156C (aka husky 357xp) Freebie!












Turned out a piece of wire (not cir-clip) locked it up.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 30, 2015)

Dang gremlins, dragging wire around with them....


----------



## Marshy (Mar 30, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Customer left this behind b/c it was "locked up?" Jonsered 2156C (aka husky 357xp) Freebie!
> Turned out a piece of wire (not cir-clip) locked it up.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats impressive, what was he using for an air filter?


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Mar 31, 2015)

Lol probably a piece of abs pipe that's insane


----------



## nstueve (Mar 31, 2015)

Perfectly intact...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Mar 31, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Perfectly intact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those filters are garbage. Toss it and never go back to that type. Get the ones that use the white flock material. http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Husqvar...aultDomain_0&hash=item20e8334927#ht_57wt_1362


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> And I'm not even going to saw what I gave for it, let me put it this way. I've spent more on a good meal in my life than I gave for this saw.....
> 
> View attachment 415348


I would love to get my hands on a good old twin i think they could be fun to play with


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Had a deal, place, and time set with the Seller for this weekend, since we are 4 hours apart. He texted me 8 hours later saying, "Sorry, I sold the saw locally".
> 
> What a douche.


That guys sounds like a big winner sorry wiener


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> Trying to keep all that old pro stuff out of the hands of newbies is an honorable thing to do.


Does that include poulan pro lol


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> especially Poulan Pro
> 
> View attachment 416171
> View attachment 416172
> ...


 46cc


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

I like 


Stephen C. said:


> especially Poulan Pro
> 
> View attachment 416171
> View attachment 416172
> ...


i like that 475


----------



## dor-moor hands (Apr 1, 2015)

Scored a Jonsered 630 super with a 50mm bore looks to be am cylinder. I got it for the $20 in gas it took to pick it up and drive home. Not minty but well seasoned work saw.


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 2, 2015)

Probably the best 20.00 you ever sent.
Oh yea while I'm thinking about it .
You Suck


----------



## dor-moor hands (Apr 2, 2015)

Hands down and I deserve it


----------



## nstueve (Apr 4, 2015)

New to me "southpaw" grinder. I have to say the coarser wheels definitely grind 10x quicker and cooler. Hands and feet better than my 511ax for the amount of chain I grind.





Shan't say what it cost me but we'll say less than 1/3 of new one. New set of wheels in route to dealer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike (Apr 4, 2015)

nstueve said:


> New to me "southpaw" grinder. I have to say the coarser wheels definitely grind 10x quicker and cooler. Hands and feet better than my 511ax for the amount of chain I grind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you use those on taking down rakers too?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just picked these 3 up for $50., all of them need fuel lines and likely carb rebuilds.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 4, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just picked these 3 up for $50., all of them need fuel lines and likely carb rebuilds.


Suck my azz. Its more like swallow. Nice score the one looks dirty yet new


----------



## bikemike (Apr 4, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just picked these 3 up for $50., all of them need fuel lines and likely carb rebuilds.


O34?


----------



## ramdad (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice score pioneer guy. P.S if you want trades or to part with the 026-034 let me know.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 4, 2015)

They are just two 026`s and a 025. Will clean them up and get em running, all have real good comp and are complete. Typical of homeowner chainsaws, seldom used, left dirty and seldom if ever serviced. Fuel left in the tanks for years on end finally make fuel lines soft and sticky, carb diaphragms stretch and deteriorate.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 4, 2015)

I will just add them into this lot and get them all up and running for this coming spring,


----------



## ramdad (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh lordy, wood just fell up instead of down. That is an incredible pile of 026/260 s. All Seriousness If I could get some .... Never mind I will contact you!


----------



## bikemike (Apr 4, 2015)

I love the 026 they are stock one of stihls higher or highest rpm saws. I am looking forward to getting and porting grinder to se what i could get out of the 026 and also soon gunna be experimenting with rc plane ingition modules to incorporate onto saws. Do they have unlimited coils for the 026


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 5, 2015)

The coils in the 026 are unlimited, no problem to run them up to 16,000 rpm anyway. I was told by another engine builder that they got 20,000 out of them.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The coils in the 026 are unlimited, no problem to run them up to 16,000 rpm anyway. I was told by another engine builder that they got 20,000 out of them.


Ok from the sound of it when i leaned mine out a bit it sounded to hit about 17.000 stock spec rpm is 15.000. And the o34 stock should run 14.500.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are just two 026`s and a 025. Will clean them up and get em running, all have real good comp and are complete. Typical of homeowner chainsaws, seldom used, left dirty and seldom if ever serviced. Fuel left in the tanks for years on end finally make fuel lines soft and sticky, carb diaphragms stretch and deteriorate.


So those are the old non release 026 saws? With the top cover they look like o34 flat


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will just add them into this lot and get them all up and running for this coming spring,


How many more saws you got?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 5, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Ok from the sound of it when i leaned mine out a bit it sounded to hit about 17.000 stock spec rpm is 15.000. And the o34 stock should run 14.500.



The coil is capable but I never tell anyone how many RPM to set their saws at. Rather tune a saw under load as in cutting wood, use the 4 stroke and cleanup method. What I do to my own personal saws is very different to what I would recommend to others. Safe RPM for 034`s would be in the 13,500 range. I have been running my saws at 15,000 for years but I built them and tune them and would have no one to blame but myself for any dam,age resulting from doing so. As a side note I have not had any damage to date.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 5, 2015)

bikemike said:


> So those are the old non release 026 saws? With the top cover they look like o34 flat



Guess so.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 5, 2015)

bikemike said:


> How many more saws you got?



Number is always fluid, couple hundred or so.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Number is always fluid, couple hundred or so.


Wow is ur wife jealous lol


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws (Apr 5, 2015)

This is me sucking!
This Solo 650va was $10 and runs awesome!
These Homelite CHAINSAW parts I paid $150 for all!

This mcculloch model 99 RUNS! 
$100!
140 brand new 30 year old bars!
$50!
This super cool little jet out board motor $20!
Can I get the SUPER DUPER YOU SUCK AWARD??? Or you want more


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 5, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Wow is ur wife jealous lol



Nope, she couldn`t care less. They are self supporting, sell some,trade some and get them at very good/low prices. Buy low and sell for a profit but only as a hobby now.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> This is me sucking!
> This Solo 650va was $10 and runs awesome!View attachment 417200
> These Homelite CHAINSAW parts I paid $150 for all!View attachment 417201
> View attachment 417202
> ...


Make like a shop vac and suck hard. I want the aqua jet and do you have a carving bar in that stack for cheep?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah i want the aqua jet for cheep. I live in the land of 10000 lakes and 30000 puddles


pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope, she couldn`t care less. They are self supporting, sell some,trade some and get them at very good/low prices. Buy low and sell for a profit but only as a hobby now.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws (Apr 5, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Make like a shop vac and suck hard. I want the aqua jet and do you have a carving bar in that stack for cheep?


There are a few little Laser brand bars lots of little ones. Do you have a part number? And they are all cheap


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> There are a few little Laser brand bars lots of little ones. Do you have a part number? And they are all cheap


I gues what ever will fit an echo 340 and use 1/4 inch chain. Preferably 12 0r 14 inch


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

bikemike said:


> I gues what ever will fit an echo 340 and use 1/4 inch chain. Preferably 12 0r 14 inch dime tip


----------



## Jason Smoot (Apr 5, 2015)

Picked this 029 super up for $100 from the local Stihl dealer. I buy all of his trade-ins. Some so cheap I feel bad about it. What's it worth as you see it. It runs great and has good compression


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 5, 2015)

Fifty bucks.


----------



## Jason Smoot (Apr 5, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Fifty bucks.


OK. Lol


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 5, 2015)

Not my fault you over paid for the saw.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws (Apr 5, 2015)

034 av super, tank and carb plum full of bar oil , $35! First Stihl I have ever owned!


----------



## Jason Smoot (Apr 5, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Not my fault you over paid for the saw.


Didn't say it was. Just said OK.


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 5, 2015)

Actually you got a good deal. I am just pulling your chain a bit.


----------



## Jason Smoot (Apr 5, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Actually you got a good deal. I am just pulling your chain a bit.


Thanks. Gonna give it to my little brother. Be his first saw.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jason Smoot said:


> Thanks. Gonna give it to my little brother. Be his first saw.


That's super cool of you.

I did something similar with a low hour scored 359 I picked up for $50. I had TermiteBuffet of Zoo City Sawz replace the top end, and woods port it, and gave it to my 15 year old son for his official first saw.


----------



## sld961 (Apr 6, 2015)

None of these are new deals, but I figured I would share my best scores with you. 

First is a minty 026 that I got for $75. It's a little dirty in the pic. 






Next is an 034 Super that I got for $50. Then it got neat little sticker on top for free (courtesy of Randy for last year's Christmas Giving Thread). 





Next is an MS460 that I got for $200. Needed a pull cord and air filter cover. 





These three saws are my "keepers". 

Last is a Masterminded MS 661 that I (half) won in the Chitty Avatar raffle. My buddy that went in with me on the tickets bought me out, so it's his saw now, but I can use it any time I want.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 8, 2015)

It's from a few years ago, Echo 900 EVL. Needed a cylinder cover, bar nuts, and bar & chain. Friend found it in the trunk of a car being prepped for the crusher. Fresh gas and it runs and oils good. Friend gave it to me for free with the agreement we split the money 50/50 if I sell it. Still need a cylinder cover yet, so it's a GTG saw yet.


----------



## SteveSS (Apr 8, 2015)

Jason Smoot said:


> View attachment 417221
> Picked this 029 super up for $100 from the local Stihl dealer. I buy all of his trade-ins. Some so cheap I feel bad about it. What's it worth as you see it. It runs great and has good compression


You should double your money on that one if you flip it.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 12, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Do you use those on taking down rakers too?


That's what the original owner had it set up for. I'll probably use it for 3/8 & 404. Then use the 511ax for .325 & 3/8LP. Finally use my 511a for rakers. But we'll see how that plan all shakes out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike (Apr 12, 2015)

At Brainard mn gtg had a great time. Ran about 75 to a 100 saws. But not only that my 2 you sucks is the fact i had the strongest top handle arborist saw echo 360t and also bought a echo 50cc power head that started 3rd pull for 6bucks


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 12, 2015)

sld961 said:


> None of these are new deals, but I figured I would share my best scores with you.
> 
> First is a minty 026 that I got for $75. It's a little dirty in the pic.
> 
> ...


026 dirty? $75? YOU SUCK!!!!!!!
Didn't see you name on my list for the PA GTG May 9.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 12, 2015)

sld961 said:


> None of these are new deals, but I figured I would share my best scores with you.
> 
> First is a minty 026 that I got for $75. It's a little dirty in the pic.
> 
> ...


Post a vid of the mastermind 034


----------



## bikemike (Apr 12, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> 026 dirty? $75? YOU SUCK!!!!!!!
> Didn't see you name on my list for the PA GTG May 9.


I love the 026 the dodge geeks run built by treemonkey tached out at 17.300 it was a fun lil saw. You can se the vid on Brainard gtg threads


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 12, 2015)

husky 181 81cc for $125 is about the best I have had for 2015. Still dont beat the FREE 084 years ago.


----------



## sld961 (Apr 12, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> 026 dirty? $75? YOU SUCK!!!!!!!
> Didn't see you name on my list for the PA GTG May 9. [emoji23]


May is a real busy month. It doesn't look like I'll be able to make it. I wish I could.


----------



## sld961 (Apr 12, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Post a vid of the mastermind 034



I'll see if I can make one here this week.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## hanniedog (Apr 15, 2015)

So what gems are in that pile?


----------



## BWS-LLC (Apr 15, 2015)

395, P61, 1074's, 1073's, Homelites, Poulan's, 61 Husky, some other big Husky's, two huge Solo's

Some Remington's, a Lombard, Echo's, a pile of MS170's, MS290's and 200T stuff


Of course a bunch of junk Mac's, Poulan's, Craftsman Walmart saws


----------



## nstueve (Apr 16, 2015)

$40 for all of the below...

Jred and homelite schwag. 





OEM Mac depth gauges...





3-4 crusty but new Jred hats





3 NOS bow bars: again crusty form wet storage but NOS none the less






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 16, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> 395, P61, 1074's, 1073's, Homelites, Poulan's, 61 Husky, some other big Husky's, two huge Solo's
> 
> Some Remington's, a Lombard, Echo's, a pile of MS170's, MS290's and 200T stuff
> 
> ...



Ross,

Is that a Solo 603 sitting on top on the passenger side?


----------



## redfin (Apr 16, 2015)

That's what I thought it was too. I like the big Solos. Nice haul Mister.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Apr 16, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Ross,
> 
> Is that a Solo 603 sitting on top on the passenger side?



A 603 and 680.

You can find pics of them in my pic thread


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 16, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> A 603 and 680.
> 
> You can find pics of them in my pic thread



The 603 is a gem. The 680, meh! Same saw as a Homelite 540. Very heavy, for the displacement.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 16, 2015)

nstueve said:


> $40 for all of the below...
> 
> Jred and homelite schwag.
> 
> ...


Are the crusty, but new Jonsered caps for sale? I would like to have if they are, bring it to the GTG.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 16, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Are the crusty, but new Jonsered caps for sale? I would like to have if they are, bring it to the GTG.


Yep all yours! Mike and Ray already claimed 2 of them, you just claimed the last one.

Surprised I don't have a couple pokes on the bow bars yet... They seem to be a hot item sometimes... Probably have my machinist mill one for k095 and paint blue for a makita saw...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (Apr 16, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Yep all yours! Mike and Ray already claimed 2 of them, you just claimed the last one.
> 
> Surprised I don't have a couple pokes on the bow bars yet... They seem to be a hot item sometimes... Probably have my machinist mill one for k095 and paint blue for a makita saw...
> 
> ...



What are the mounts on the bows?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 16, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


>


 did you make you way to the bottom yet any twin cylinders mostly complete you looking to get rid of. It may help you make some parking space


----------



## BWS-LLC (Apr 16, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> The 603 is a gem. The 680, meh! Same saw as a Homelite 540. Very heavy, for the displacement.


































The 603 needs a new piston at least, and a muffler. Sadly it is the rougher of the two


----------



## BWS-LLC (Apr 16, 2015)

bikemike said:


> did you make you way to the bottom yet any twin cylinders mostly complete you looking to get rid of. It may help you make some parking space



No twins.

I've got everything sorted by color to start with.


----------



## raumati01 (Apr 16, 2015)

Got a complete 051, 041 and parts 031 for $80 , will post photos when I figure out how. The guy texted me last night and said he had a 026,028 and an 041 if I want them too.

I think we all know the answer to that.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Mike, 
I figured it out! 
Here is my solo two man saw cut.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 16, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> The 603 needs a new piston at least, and a muffler. Sadly it is the rougher of the two


It dont need a muffler. It needs a pipe turn solow into soloud


----------



## bikemike (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hey Mike,
> I figured it out!
> Here is my solo two man saw cut.



Very nice. Best sounding one ive heard yet cleaned out and got to buis on that log without sounding like a hit mis motor


----------



## bikemike (Apr 16, 2015)

Echo cs510 jug


----------



## bikemike (Apr 16, 2015)

And thats how i got the jug clean ha Frickin work smarter not harder


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 16, 2015)

Picked this up today.



Brand new 2012 with accessories for just over four bills.


----------



## calebng15 (Apr 16, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Picked this up today.View attachment 419516
> View attachment 419517
> View attachment 419518
> 
> Brand new 2012 with accessories for just over four bills.



Do you have to rub it in every time?!


----------



## bikemike (Apr 16, 2015)

calebng15 said:


> Do you have to rub it in every time?!


Yeah he does. Bet that will never run on the ground without carpet under it


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 16, 2015)

calebng15 said:


> Do you have to rub it in every time?!



Pictures of the saw isn't rubbing it in. Now a picture of the receipt...........


----------



## bikemike (Apr 16, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Pictures of the saw isn't rubbing it in. Now a picture of the receipt...........
> View attachment 419528


Where is the blow job button. That sucks


----------



## calebng15 (Apr 16, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> for just over four bills.



I knew what was coming.


Yea, you definitely suck!


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 17, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Yep all yours! Mike and Ray already claimed 2 of them, you just claimed the last one.
> 
> Surprised I don't have a couple pokes on the bow bars yet... They seem to be a hot item sometimes... Probably have my machinist mill one for k095 and paint blue for a makita saw...
> 
> ...





redfin said:


> What are the mounts on the bows?



am interested in bow, mount & $?


----------



## BWS-LLC (Apr 18, 2015)

200t


----------



## Fishinfreak99 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok guys. I always have the worst luck until bout a month ago. I found this saw on the side of the road in tall grass. Was found exactly like its pictured without b/c. I'm guessing it fell off of a truck because of where it was in a sharp curve. The air filter top is busted and the screws that hold the top cover on are broke on one side. As far as I can tell that is all the damage that was done. The saw runs perfect and is my first 395. I asked around with the logger and tree guys around here and nobody was missing one and it's been a month so I'm claiming it as mine. Don't think I'll ever be this lucky again unless my bad luck comes back and the owner comes a wantin his saw. I would give it back I suppose if he could answer a few important questions first. But anyways that's another subject.


----------



## redfin (Apr 20, 2015)

Can the owner be traced by the serial on the huskys?


----------



## Fishinfreak99 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not sure.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 21, 2015)

I got you topped now. Might be slow but im not limited to just wood


----------



## bikemike (Apr 21, 2015)

bikemike said:


> I got you topped now. Might be slow but im not limited to just woodView attachment 420418
> View attachment 420419


Oh yeah. I paid 40 bucks for that gas sazall and neighbor did some research on it and the cheepest he found on ebay and craigslist was 400 up to 600 for that lil saw


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 21, 2015)

nstueve said:


> 3 NOS bow bars: again crusty form wet storage but NOS none the less



If I did not already have a bunch I would hit you up. What size slot do you need? We might be able to swap.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 21, 2015)

This was on my front porch today. Running Poulan 4400 with a 20" bar and a bow and 3 chains for $50.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice score 


BWS-LLC said:


> 200t


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone see that 2171 on VT CL for $40?
I got it 

Story was it was straight gassed early on and then ran on mix gas till it locked up. Clean low hour saw, I doubt it's had 10 tanks of fuel through it.



It's a bit dirty from storage but seriously low hours on this saw.

Tore into it and the jug actually looks fine. Very little transfer.
It's a shame, but the big end bearing tossed it's cookies 




So not a total "you suck" deal but once I source a good crank and replace that, I'll have a cherry 2171


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 23, 2015)

Got this for free yesterday from a pawn shop buddy. The trigger is broken and the operator presence lever does not spring back. Manufactured in 2013 it is 4 cycle. Anyone know anything about them, who made it or where to find parts?


----------



## calebng15 (Apr 23, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Got this for free yesterday from a pawn shop buddy. The trigger is broken and the operator presence lever does not spring back. Manufactured in 2013 it is 4 cycle. Anyone know anything about them, who made it or where to find parts?



I believe Tractor Supply sells them, or at least used to. Don't know much about them though.


----------



## redfin (Apr 23, 2015)

Chris_In_VT said:


> Anyone see that 2171 on VT CL for $40?
> I got it
> 
> Story was it was straight gassed early on and then ran on mix gas till it locked up. Clean low hour saw, I doubt it's had 10 tanks of fuel through it.
> ...


Wow, that dude got hot!


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Apr 23, 2015)

redfin said:


> Wow, that dude got hot!


Said he quit running it once sparks started shooting out the exhaust 
The jug looks surprisingly good though! Very little aluminum transfer. No gouges from bearing stuff that I saw.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 26, 2015)

Checked the oil in the free trimmer, put gas in it and pulled on it about 10 times and it is a runner! My Stihl/Echo dealer apparently sells them, will see if I can get a throttle so it is usable.


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 26, 2015)

I got an old Yazoo lawnmower for $50 at an auction yesterday.. brought it home, did an oil change (rusty crud in there), cleaned the fuel tank and carb out and she fired up with a couple pulls.. will have a bit more work to do going over the bearings and rewelding a couple little cracks in it, but it's in pretty good shape.. I will post pics soon... it's a 36" twin blade with a 10hp briggs, and a 'tow behind' seat


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 26, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> 200t



Well, that's what I call a load of junk 

*ducks and hides*


----------



## BWS-LLC (Apr 27, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> Well, that's what I call a load of junk
> 
> *ducks and hides*



Pretty much, but people love these things and a majority of it is gone already 

One mans junk is another mans treasure


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 28, 2015)

OK, here's the Yazoo









I think that's a score for $50... I'm going to have to spend about $70 in new belts and a few new idler pulley bearings, but it isn't bashed up, engine runs good (after a bit of work), has sharp blades, clutches, brakes and gearboxes are all perfect... I know I wouldn't want to have to buy a machine built with that kind of quality today!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 28, 2015)

And it has the original 6 pack holder under the seat!


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 28, 2015)

I think a 12 pack of tall boys should fit in there!.. seems like everyone thinks alike on what that's for .. I have the belts and bearings coming in for it tomorrow, just going over EVERY weld on it and reinforcing anything that looks weak, as well as straightening everything out.. I'll probably paint it after I've tested and used it for a season. Starts on the first pull now, adjusted the clutches and greased the gearbox.. If i have $300 into it all said and done I think I'm doing pretty good!


----------



## rocketnorton (May 2, 2015)

$450. metric $...


----------



## zogger (May 2, 2015)

rocketnorton said:


> $450. metric $...
> View attachment 422241
> View attachment 422244



450, you suck in metric! Very nice!


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 7, 2015)

Here's a little suck-er got it for free from my friend Kevin came with the case, had crispy fuel lines installed new ones runs great. Is this a roper?


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 7, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> Here's a little suck-er got it for free from my friend Kevin came with the case, had crispy fuel lines installed new ones runs great. Is this a roper?View attachment 423271
> View attachment 423273
> View attachment 423275



No, it is a Poulan. Looks to be in great shape as well.


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 7, 2015)

Oh OK thanks I guess that's why the chain say's poulan must be original. It runs great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 7, 2015)

Picked this up today for under $1 per cc.


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 8, 2015)

That saws gonna look real cool cleaned up.


----------



## Welder56 (May 10, 2015)

Got this ms362c for $100. Just needed some cleaning


----------



## _RJ_ (May 10, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Got this ms362c for $100. Just needed some cleaning
> 
> View attachment 423787
> View attachment 423788



How? You lucky dog. I don't get how you guys score these deals. Around here people want $800 for a 044 that's been ran over by a D8 CAT.


----------



## Welder56 (May 10, 2015)

_RJ_ said:


> How? You lucky dog. I don't get how you guys score these deals. Around here people want $800 for a 044 that's been ran over by a D8 CAT.




Some people just don't know what they have and how much it's worth.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 10, 2015)

_RJ_ said:


> How? You lucky dog. I don't get how you guys score these deals. Around here people want $800 for a 044 that's been ran over by a D8 CAT.



$100


----------



## _RJ_ (May 10, 2015)

Ok. I'm unsubscribing from this thread. Y'all SUCK!!


----------



## GCJenks204 (May 10, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Got this ms362c for $100. Just needed some cleaning
> 
> View attachment 423787
> View attachment 423788



We really need to get back to talking about sending some of your stuff West.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 10, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> That saws gonna look real cool cleaned up.




The clean up process is slow going, but Tim(fossil) sent me an electronic version of the Pioneer Service/Shop manual, and the 700 IPL. So that will speed up disassembly.
I did find a big ol' WTF? 


How, What, and Why?
First item on the "parts needed" list...... A new outer guide plate.


----------



## hseII (May 10, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> $100
> 
> View attachment 423846


PM Scented


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 10, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Got this ms362c for $100. Just needed some cleaning
> 
> View attachment 423787
> View attachment 423788




The one saw plan right there.


----------



## bikemike (May 10, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> OK, here's the Yazoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got the best score yet. Now you need the old swivel drink holder and its fully loaded


----------



## Onan18 (May 10, 2015)

Free.

Okay, okay, just the powerhead, I did buy the bar.

Joe


----------



## kz1000 (May 10, 2015)

Definitely suckage (new word) here, that just don't happen unless it was your inheritance.


----------



## Onan18 (May 10, 2015)

Actually it was in with a pile of freebies, cleaning out a tree services "junk" shed. There was also a 3120XP in there although it had undergone a nervous breakdown. Currently have it all the way apart for new bearings and top end.

Joe


----------



## Jon1212 (May 10, 2015)

Son of a.........

Man, you guys get all of the good deals.

I wish I could find good stuff.


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 11, 2015)

Ported 661 first day out.


----------



## kz1000 (May 11, 2015)

Looking around, your running out of trees and need to sell that.


----------



## Rookie1 (May 11, 2015)

This isn't as nice as Guidos $100 but how about 250 for a runner and a carcass with a 3/4 wrap.


----------



## bikemike (May 14, 2015)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ported 661 first day out.
> 
> View attachment 423981
> View attachment 423982


Ur bar looks a couple foot too small


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 14, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Ur bar looks a couple foot too small


 
Bar is a 36''


----------



## bikemike (May 14, 2015)

Bought a homelite super tap n die set gas torch and Oregon 16 bar n chain new and a dual stage air brush with electric pump 60 bucks


----------



## bikemike (May 16, 2015)

Smokin a glazin a ham


----------



## LowVolt (May 16, 2015)

$5.00 scrapyard saw...


$3.00 yard sale gas can...


----------



## PA Dan (May 16, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> $5.00 scrapyard saw...
> View attachment 425104
> 
> $3.00 yard sale gas can...
> View attachment 425105


Nice score! Ya you suck!


----------



## LowVolt (May 16, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Nice score! Ya you suck!


You think I suck now?

Technically this cheating but I scored this late 2014 for a measly $20.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 16, 2015)

I picked up an "$800" Husqvarna 350 with a 346 top end, air leak included, out of the Trading Post here for $450.












Not really.


----------



## hseII (May 16, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I picked up an "$800" Husqvarna 350 with a 346 top end, air leak included, out of the Trading Post here for $450.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about Jumping on the $1500 MS660


----------



## mdavlee (May 16, 2015)

hseII said:


> I'm thinking about Jumping on the $1500 MS660


I can still get them from the dealer for under $1100. 661 is $1135 OTD.


----------



## BGE541 (May 16, 2015)

Grabbed this 272XP for a good trade... I gave up an old 044 crank and $60 case with ignition off fleabay... He also helped me throw in new crankseals... pulled the base gasket, widended the exhaust port and muffler modded... not a bad saw  Don't hate on the home made scrench for full wraps... works well.


----------



## kz1000 (May 16, 2015)

That's a nice saw there.


----------



## BGE541 (May 16, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> That's a nice saw there.


Thank you.


----------



## beermeatguns (May 16, 2015)

Picked up a running Husky 350 and 55 , along with two mostly complete 372s
for $300 this afternoon. Not the score of the century but not bad for $75 per saw.


----------



## Whiskers (May 16, 2015)

Is a decent non running ms441 with a good top end for $30 thread worthy? Pics to come, just haven't had time to diagnose it yet.


----------



## BGE541 (May 16, 2015)

[QUOitsE="Whiskers, post: 5365563, member: 68022"]Is a decent non running ms441 with a good top end for $30 thread worthy? Pics to come, just haven't had time to diagnose it yet.[/QUOTE]
Bet its a seal leak that causes the saw to idle but not rev/run...  ask me how I know.


----------



## Whiskers (May 16, 2015)

A leaky seal would be great, haven't even pulled the cord.


----------



## hseII (May 17, 2015)

Whiskers said:


> A leaky seal would be great, haven't even pulled the cord.


A Leaky Seal can get expensive!!


----------



## Big_Wood (May 17, 2015)

Stihlman441 said:


> Bar is a 36''



which is all the bar you need for anything left on this earth. i mean a 42" is sometimes nice but a 36" does the job for near anything left.


----------



## Whiskers (May 17, 2015)

Here's the ms441


----------



## Jesse summers (May 18, 2015)

How bout a free 394xp


----------



## calebng15 (May 18, 2015)

Jesse summers said:


> View attachment 425534
> How bout a free 394xp



I'll take one. I got first dibs folks!


----------



## Toad22t (May 18, 2015)

I had a couple scores so far this year! There allot of work! 1st one


----------



## Jesse summers (May 18, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> I had a couple scores so far this year! There allot of work! 1st oneView attachment 425574


I like the 650


----------



## B-N (May 18, 2015)

$100 for a 288xp with a 36" bar and new chain, apparently it was straight gassed.


----------



## Toad22t (May 19, 2015)

Here is another!

2100 good piston and cylinder, it has spark and it came with the hard to find full wrap chain brake and outer dawg!

272 xpg missing the g!

254 fg! F=dorn feller g= heated handles

Nos but ruff looking 50th anniversary ko95 mount bar for another 254 I picked up for free!

Pic 1,2 and 4 came together with a nos jonsered 920 piston and ring kit and nos inner and outer dawgs for my 920! I have less then 3 bills for everything!


----------



## BGE541 (May 19, 2015)

Dude Toad too cool I love old Huskys...


----------



## Toad22t (May 19, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> Dude Toad too cool I love old Huskys...


If you like those, then you should like these also!

My free 254se but paid $32 for the clutch cover!

My $125 288 with 20" bar and 15 Oregon 73 chains a L65 and a 163!


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 19, 2015)

Nobody else said it so I will You Suck! Damn cool saws very nice..


----------



## LumberJack1940 (May 20, 2015)

dang, all i've got this year so far is a free 064/066 parts saw missing lots of parts but came with a great triple port muffler and a true full wrap that's broken and appears to be off something else but could be welded to fit better. pics tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 20, 2015)

Latest arrival,


----------



## Paragon Builder (May 20, 2015)

My buddy helped out a friend and was given this.




Jonsereds 920.


----------



## nstueve (May 20, 2015)

You forgot to mention that bar is a early edition TSB!!!!



Toad22t said:


> If you like those, then you should like these also!View attachment 425745


----------



## Jon1212 (May 20, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Here is another!View attachment 425664
> 
> 2100 good piston and cylinder, it has spark and it came with the hard to find full wrap chain brake and outer dawg!View attachment 425665
> 
> ...



@Toad22t with the utmost respect, and admiration for these latest acquisitions of yours, I must say, "you suck, and I'm trying really hard to not be a hater"..........LOL!

Absolutely amazing scores, and that 254FG is a really rare jewel in my opinion.


----------



## Toad22t (May 20, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> @Toad22t with the utmost respect, and admiration for these latest acquisitions of yours, I must say, "you suck, and I'm trying really hard to not be a hater"..........LOL!
> 
> Absolutely amazing scores, and that 254FG is a really rare jewel in my opinion.



I just need to find a nice old nos bar for it! I was to late to pick up that vintage orange badged husky bar for it!


----------



## Toad22t (May 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all the suckage!


----------



## Toad22t (May 20, 2015)

Here's a jonsered 920 I picked up!


And it came with all


----------



## Toad22t (May 20, 2015)

Here's a jonsered 920 I picked up!
View attachment 425894

And it came with all View attachment 425895
View attachment 425896
View attachment 425898
View attachment 425899
View attachment 425901


----------



## Jon1212 (May 20, 2015)

This showed up in the mail today. It was given to me by a friend.


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 20, 2015)

Dang toad your getting to be a master sucker,that's a lot of suckage!


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 20, 2015)

John that's nice you got one hell of a friend, now you suck buddy.... If I gave you my address you could mail it to me then I could suck OK?


----------



## Jon1212 (May 20, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> John that's nice you got one hell of a friend, now you suck buddy.... If I gave you my address you could mail it to me then I could suck OK?


PM me your address, and I'm sure I can come up with something interesting. It won't be a P61 though.


----------



## Toad22t (May 20, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 425951
> 
> This showed up in the mail today. It was given to me by a friend.



Awe yes the famous p51 that turned into a p61! Very nice Jon! Now with utmost respect, right back at you!


----------



## Toad22t (May 20, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> PM me your address, and I'm sure I can come up with something interesting. It won't be a P61 though.



This could be interesting! Hope it's not a flaming bag of poo! Lmao


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 21, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 425951
> 
> This showed up in the mail today. It was given to me by a friend.



Hey Jon, what saw do you recommend I use for dropping Joshua trees? Are they stringy and hard on chains?


----------



## Jon1212 (May 21, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jon, what saw do you recommend I use for dropping Joshua trees? Are they stringy and hard on chains?



A rechargeable Sawzall. 

Now for Cacti, I use my 395XP with a 42" bar, and full skip chain.
I know a 42" seems like overkill, but I prefer felling Cacti with some clearance from the thorns.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 21, 2015)

Do Joshua`s have thorns or spines like cacti ? What blade on a Sawzall?


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 21, 2015)

Joshua trees have spines but they can get ya , there illegal to cut down unless there on your property.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 21, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> Joshua trees have spines but they can get ya , there illegal to cut down unless there on your property.



How about ripping them out with an excavator,more my style anyway.?


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 21, 2015)

Yeah yeah I I like that! That way you can bury it, I didn't see no tree....


----------



## Jon1212 (May 22, 2015)

I traded off a Husqvarna clamshell for this Poulan Pro Super 380. @Eccentric was kind enough to have the previous owner ship it to NorCal for rehabilitation before heading on to Utah.


----------



## Boozer (May 22, 2015)

Yesterday I saw an ad at 730am for a tasty Husky 570 - 'seized' - posting was only 9 hours old.
Text straight away to say I wanted it, I was off, let's get it done this morning.

The reply was, "which one do you want, I have two listings" - I reply 
"you have TWO broken saws...I'll take both in that case!" Had no idea what
this other one was, figured a smaller cc mystery and NOT what it turned out to be.

Hit the road asap for the meetup. Super nice guy and we chat a good 2o minutes.
Someone was moving and they just wanted them gone.
When I pop my trunk to load em up he has the 570 and I grab the other saw.
"damn this saw weighs a ton" I remark..."yea but that one RUNS fine".

Old school Husky plastic on the outside and I'm drooling & spazzing on the inside.
Minty 181 SE that has seen minimal use over it's 3 decade life from what I can tell.
I knew nothing about this model until some members were kind enough to give me
a complete rundown. The saw is an 80 cc's beast I'm told and furthermore, "will cut circles around your ms460".

Power head only both saws...$40 each.

My first (and second I suppose) Husqvarna saws. Did I overpay? /sarc


----------



## Jon1212 (May 22, 2015)

Marcello,

Did anyone tell you that a 181 is a complete boat anchor? No? Well, I'm willing to help you out. I'll give you your $40+shipping, and you can send it out my way for proper disposal.

You're welcome.


----------



## Boozer (May 22, 2015)

Hey Jon - thanks for the information yesterday! I can't wait to run it.
Will I need an adaptor for my Sugi 32" bar? I bought it for my 460 and
I'm guessing they don't mix & match right?


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 22, 2015)

Cool deal done good, I myself would like to get into large vintage husqys just wondering about parts availability. Nice score and you suck!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (May 22, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Hey Jon - thanks for the information yesterday! I can't wait to run it.
> Will I need an adaptor for my Sugi 32" bar? I bought it for my 460 and
> I'm guessing they don't mix & match right?



You're welcome.

Yes, you will need an adaptor. Contact AS sponsors Homelite410, or Weedeaterman.com


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 22, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Hey Jon - thanks for the information yesterday! I can't wait to run it.
> Will I need an adaptor for my Sugi 32" bar? I bought it for my 460 and
> I'm guessing they don't mix & match right?



You will need the husky to stihl adapter. You may also have to add a link to chain and or possibly lengthen the bar slot with it to fit right


----------



## Jon1212 (May 22, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> Cool deal done good, I myself would like to get into large vintage husqys just wondering about parts availability. Nice score and you suck!!!



Perry,

As with any vintage saw, parts can be an issue, but many of the older Husqvarna series share a lot of common body, and internal parts.


----------



## Boozer (May 22, 2015)

I was planning on buying one of Homelite410's file systems soon, now I will
buy an adaptor as well. Another member and friend is going to give it the once over.
He can spot me one in the mean time.


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 22, 2015)

Yeah got to be easier than old pioneers..I like the parts interchangability.


----------



## Toad22t (May 22, 2015)

I really haven't had any problems finding parts for the 2 series saws! You can still order most of them. But if your looking for what I call specialty parts like a high top cover for a288 or heated handles. Those can be a long wait.


----------



## JB Weld (May 27, 2015)

I picked up this old girl today for zero dollars and zero cents. The young man said it was his diddy's old saw and had not run in 2-3 years.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 27, 2015)

JB Weld said:


> I picked up this old girl today for zero dollars and zero cents. The young man said it was his diddy's old saw and had not run in 2-3 years.
> 
> View attachment 427303



Count me as a "hater".


----------



## rocketnorton (May 27, 2015)

JB Weld said:


> I picked up this old girl today for zero dollars and zero cents. The young man said it was his diddy's old saw and had not run in 2-3 years.
> 
> View attachment 427303



see title of this thread....


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 27, 2015)

Hey that's a big one! Nice score and you suck!


----------



## Toad22t (May 27, 2015)

I've never seen a white dolmar! Nice score!


----------



## Boozer (May 27, 2015)

That's a super cool saw JB, well done!


----------



## kz1000 (May 27, 2015)

Has to be a morphindike being white and all, might want to send that to me and I'll put it in a safe place.


----------



## Toad22t (May 27, 2015)

Here is my latest eBay score!


----------



## kz1000 (May 27, 2015)

Nice saws, good luck with the rebuild but no you suck without a price.


----------



## Toad22t (May 27, 2015)

97 delivered to my door! I know is not as good as a free b! But it will work!


----------



## kz1000 (May 27, 2015)

That's a YOU SUCK! Good buy and good luck with it.


----------



## Toad22t (May 27, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> That's a YOU SUCK! Good buy and good luck with it.



Thanks! The problem is my idea of a husky 2 series 3 saw plan has been blown out of the water!


----------



## kz1000 (May 27, 2015)

You might be my new best friend for parts.


----------



## BigDee (May 27, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> 254 fg! F=dorn feller g= heated handles



Can somebody explain dorn feller for me?


----------



## Toad22t (May 27, 2015)

What are you looking for?


----------



## BigDee (May 27, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> What are you looking for?



Aside from love and happiness and a Husqvarna 242 clutch cover? A definition of dorn feller.

KZ1000 might be looking for some other stuff.


----------



## Toad22t (May 27, 2015)

BigDee said:


> Can somebody explain dorn feller for me?


 
Sorry it's supposed to be nordfeller, not dorn feller! 

A nordfeller is a air bag kind of thing that hooks up to the saw. You place it in your cut and you can split wood or help fall trees! 


Its missing the handle! After hooking it up the compression of your saw would expand the bag! I believe there is videos on here. Otherwise google it and there is really cool videos through there! In my understanding it was originally a jonsered thing at first. Then when Electrolux bought them out and husky tried marketing it! I believe it came on the husqvarna 444,254 and 162. Maybe more!


----------



## kz1000 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## redfin (May 27, 2015)

BigDee said:


> Aside from love and happiness



No puppies?


----------



## BigDee (May 27, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Sorry it's supposed to be nordfeller, not dorn feller!



Of course, I should have known, just rearrange the letters and wala, norderfella. I have seen videos of norsemen using it as a felling aid. Doesn't it seem like you would tie up your saw at an awkward moment if you were using it for a pump? Anyway. too cool.


----------



## Toad22t (May 27, 2015)

BigDee said:


> Of course, I should have known, just rearrange the letters and wala, norderfella. I have seen videos of norsemen using it as a felling aid. Doesn't it seem like you would tie up your saw at an awkward moment if you were using it for a pump? Anyway. too cool.



That's probably why it never went over well! I figured I'm gonna use it to blow up the kids beach toys instead of running out of breathe! The video where they split the log in half is probably the best!


----------



## BigDee (May 27, 2015)

It has been a while since I saw the vids and I wasn't really paying attention like I will be now. I will go look for it on googoo.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 27, 2015)

Found this in a brown paper bag in my driveway, P&C look great, no time to check it out yet,,,
BBB


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 28, 2015)

Hell yeah ! Nice..


----------



## calebng15 (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Toad22t (May 28, 2015)

That's the one!


----------



## kz1000 (May 31, 2015)

I put 27 brown paper bags out in my driveway for the whole weekend and didn't get crap, what did you use for bait???????????


----------



## bigbadbob (May 31, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> I put 27 brown paper bags out in my driveway for the whole weekend and didn't get crap, what did you use for bait???????????


Maple Syrup,,,
BBB


----------



## wyk (Jun 1, 2015)

281XP from France. Complete OEM rebuild. €200


----------



## calebng15 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's like $218 in the US! Yea you suck!


----------



## Jimbo209 (Jun 2, 2015)

5or6 ms200in various states of assembly,1 ms660 w'good piston/compression, 440/60 case cyl block and flippy caps another that's split,ht131 motor 3heads,some random 066/660bits of plastic and a box with cylinders I think I saw a polly flywheel and clutch bits and other stuff and a bg85 blower
A pile of chains mostly picco rs 
Bars for all saws mentioned
All up aud$400

Will get pics when all laid out but it is boxed up to limit harm until I have time to deal with and empty car

Last year I got 100ft of A3EP and breaker/spinner for about 300as well, damn sell has a dummy fee bay account to bump prices up


----------



## redfin (Jun 2, 2015)

Been looking for one of these green ones for awhile.


----------



## raumati01 (Jun 11, 2015)

Got a stihl 024 woodboss for $45 last night, the guy reckons its on its last legs but it started third pull and cut well for me. He threw in an 08 that was complete for an extra $20.


----------



## ramdad (Jun 14, 2015)

Pics or the 024 and 08 didnt happen raumati01, thems the rules. P.S nice score, upgrade the 08 to the concrete saw if you can get the parts, as a saw its tough but extremely slow and heavy, as a concrete saw it was more versatile. Just keep your eye on the bearing or the blade will wobble on the cuts. Enjoy


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 19, 2015)

Yard sale on the way to pick my boys up from our church camp. Asked the guy what he knew about the saw. He said it starts and idles but stalls when you give it throttle. I asked if he could show me. It started on the third pull idled and stalled when he gave it throttle. He said ill take less so I ask whats your bottom dollar and he says ill go $12.00!


----------



## Perry pioneer (Jun 19, 2015)

Yup You suck, nice. Find all the yard sales around here are baby clothes and crap. What's it going to take to make it run right adjust carb or rebuild. Man $12.00 sold.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 19, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> View attachment 431512
> View attachment 431513
> Yard sale on the way to pick my boys up from our church camp. Asked the guy what he knew about the saw. He said it starts and idles but stalls when you give it throttle. I asked if he could show me. It started on the third pull idled and stalled when he gave it throttle. He said ill take less so I ask whats your bottom dollar and he says ill go $12.00!



Less than $0.20 per cc? Yeah you suck!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 19, 2015)

Good thing you only paid $12.00. It leaves plenty of margin to replace that Vanguard chain.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 19, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Good thing you only paid $12.00. It leaves plenty of margin to replace that Vanguard chain.


Problem solved I hope!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 19, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Problem solved I hope!



Depends which bar is on it. D176?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 19, 2015)

Right! Ill get more into it tomorrow!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 19, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Right! Ill get more into it tomorrow!



That bar should take 70dl. That being said, your 74cc's of fury 245A would rock and roll with a 24" bar.


----------



## nstueve (Jun 20, 2015)

Freebie! She's a sweet runner. Think the carb is off a little though.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad22t (Jun 20, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Freebie! She's a sweet runner. Think the carb is off a little though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta clear your throat before you make the noises and it will clear right up!


----------



## raumati01 (Jun 20, 2015)

ramdad said:


> Pics or the 024 and 08 didnt happen raumati01, thems the rules. P.S nice score, upgrade the 08 to the concrete saw if you can get the parts, as a saw its tough but extremely slow and heavy, as a concrete saw it was more versatile. Just keep your eye on the bearing or the blade will wobble on the cuts. Enjoy



Will post pics tomorrow, I have never seen parts available for a ts350 it only seems to turn up as a post hole borer but thanks for the tip. A guy I bought a pile of saws off a while ago sold me a husky 55, 61, and one and a half 266s along with two 034s on thursday, they turn up on july 2. 
I bet the mrs is going to be stoked , I'm just about to sell a bunch of saws and she might have been worried the numbers were starting to get a bit low.


----------



## bikemike (Jun 20, 2015)

That is not enough saw for you might as well send that hand numbing saw this direction


----------



## B-N (Jun 20, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> You gotta clear your throat before you make the noises and it will clear right up!


If you clear your throat it will run too lean for my liking.

A little bit of phlem will keep you 4 stroking nicely.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jun 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> View attachment 431512
> View attachment 431513
> Yard sale on the way to pick my boys up from our church camp. Asked the guy what he knew about the saw. He said it starts and idles but stalls when you give it throttle. I asked if he could show me. It started on the third pull idled and stalled when he gave it throttle. He said ill take less so I ask whats your bottom dollar and he says ill go $12.00!


I had one that was all busted up, but after 20 years of sitting it fired right up and ran good. I ended up selling it for parts, but I'm sure I kept the carb off that saw... If you end up needing a carb, let me know.


----------



## Jmbass (Jun 20, 2015)

View attachment 431695
View attachment 431696

Found this really nice 026 today, almost feel bad about what I got it for. Should make a nice little limb saw.


----------



## bikemike (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy fathers day you suck


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 21, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> Yup You suck, nice. Find all the yard sales around here are baby clothes and crap. What's it going to take to make it run right adjust carb or rebuild. Man $12.00 sold.


Probably a carb kit! Ill try to get it running while I wait for the kit. Not sure if I had one so I ordered a couple. Cleaned it up a little last night and checked it all out. Looks pretty clean! Paint had oxidation but polished up real nice!


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jun 23, 2015)

View attachment 432228


Chris_In_VT said:


> Anyone see that 2171 on VT CL for $40?
> I got it
> 
> Story was it was straight gassed early on and then ran on mix gas till it locked up. Clean low hour saw, I doubt it's had 10 tanks of fuel through it.
> ...


About time I got around to fixing this saw up 
Does anyone have a Jonsered where the black paint on the handlebar hasn't chipped off? Seems like it's the husky clear\silver, it falls off if you look at it wrong.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 23, 2015)

Chris_In_VT said:


> View attachment 432228
> 
> About time I got around to fixing this saw up
> Does anyone have a Jonsered where the black paint on the handlebar hasn't chipped off? Seems like it's the husky clear\silver, it falls off if you look at it wrong.
> ...


Yea, the black paint is not very durable. That 2171 is in NICE shape!!


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jun 23, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Yea, the black paint is not very durable. That 2171 is in NICE shape!!



I'm thinking that the crank was probably factory defective. Ran it, and one day it wouldn't pull over  I don't know. Piston was still usable, jug had a tiny bit of transfer but no scratches.
How would a crank get killed in 10 tanks of fuel or less, and still have the piston\cylinder be in reasonable shape (compared to the crank)?

Oh well, good for me, I got a sweet 2171 now


----------



## raumati01 (Jun 24, 2015)

The stihl 024 and 08 I scored , the 024 was $45 and the 08 was $20. The 024 runs well, the 08 doesnt but I need it for parts.


----------



## nstueve (Jun 24, 2015)

B-N said:


> If you clear your throat it will run too lean for my liking.
> 
> A little bit of phlem will keep you 4 stroking nicely.


I don't know what you guys are talking about.? You turn it on with a switch underneath and it has an on-board sound maker that activates at full throttle!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Jun 24, 2015)

Freebie!!!! I have like 6-7 of these little gems now! This one needs coil wire AF and AF cover.






The freebie isn't the best part though... The freebie makita 520i came when I got this pair of grinders! I won't say what I paid b/c I would be shunned from this site. [emoji38]





If you don't know what they are... Don't ask! 

You shouldn't be on this site if you don't!


[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-N (Jun 25, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about.? You turn it on with a switch underneath and it has an on-board sound maker that activates at full throttle!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So how do you like the Autotune? I hear lots of good things about it. 

How do you like your 520i's? The specs look promising on them. If they are Half the saw that the 6000i is they are alright with me!


----------



## bikemike (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh i forgot to ask what brand are you orange meat slicers lol


nstueve said:


> Freebie!!!! I have like 6-7 of these little gems now! This one needs coil wire AF and AF cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nstueve (Jun 25, 2015)

Silvey 300 round grinders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff taswelder (Jun 26, 2015)

Just got me a solo 680 for $225.


----------



## MustangMike (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, I think I finally got something I can enter ... paid $150 for a non running MS-460 today. Pulled the muffler & inspected the slug & cyl and all looked good.

Pried the Comp Rel valve up with a screwdriver and replaced the old fuel with some fresh stuff, and she fired up!

It was powerhead only, I put the bar & chain on it just to try it out. It cut well!

It is no shelf queen, it is dirty & stained & rubbed & scratched, but nothing is cracked or broken!

I plan to send it on vacation to TN soon!

Hey wait, maybe Numa will trade me for his, so he can use it!!!!!


----------



## bikemike (Jun 29, 2015)

You found gold buddy you can't pass up that for the price


MustangMike said:


> Well, I think I finally got something I can enter ... paid $150 for a non running MS-460 today. Pulled the muffler & inspected the slug & cyl and all looked good.
> 
> Pried the Comp Rel valve up with a screwdriver and replaced the old fuel with some fresh stuff, and she fired up!
> 
> ...


----------



## B-N (Jun 29, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Well, I think I finally got something I can enter ... paid $150 for a non running MS-460 today. Pulled the muffler & inspected the slug & cyl and all looked good.
> 
> Pried the Comp Rel valve up with a screwdriver and replaced the old fuel with some fresh stuff, and she fired up!
> 
> ...



You suck


----------



## bikemike (Jun 29, 2015)

Glad its not a shelf quenn means you won't have any issue running the snot out of it i like ugly saws they seem to cost less and run better[ QUOTE="MustangMike, post: 5427340, member: 120204"]Well, I think I finally got something I can enter ... paid $150 for a non running MS-460 today. Pulled the muffler & inspected the slug & cyl and all looked good.

Pried the Comp Rel valve up with a screwdriver and replaced the old fuel with some fresh stuff, and she fired up!

It was powerhead only, I put the bar & chain on it just to try it out. It cut well!

It is no shelf queen, it is dirty & stained & rubbed & scratched, but nothing is cracked or broken!

I plan to send it on vacation to TN soon!

Hey wait, maybe Numa will trade me for his, so he can use it!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## MustangMike (Jun 29, 2015)

Yea, I prefer the Ugly Ducklings myself, a lot less worry when you use it!


----------



## Ironworker (Jun 30, 2015)

Yea no problem give me the saw and $975.


----------



## fd3466 (Jun 30, 2015)

Picked this 461 up off cl for $300 with an extra chain


----------



## bikemike (Jun 30, 2015)

Shop vac


----------



## MustangMike (Jun 30, 2015)

fd3466 said:


> Picked this 461 up off cl for $300 with an extra chainView attachment 433352



Can't beat that, great deal!


----------



## bikemike (Jul 1, 2015)

[How much does that cost with shipping QUOTE="fd3466, post: 5429779, member: 131987"]Picked this 461 up off cl for $300 with an extra chainView attachment 433352
[/QUOTE]


----------



## fd3466 (Jul 1, 2015)

bikemike said:


> [How much does that cost with shipping QUOTE="fd3466, post: 5429779, member: 131987"]Picked this 461 up off cl for $300 with an extra chainView attachment 433352


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Welder56 (Jul 2, 2015)

Picked up this raft of 254xp and 262xp parts for $75 today. 



Eyes went big when I seen this



All are good but the one with decomp. Gonna have fun building a 254xp


----------



## MustangMike (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice score!


----------



## beerbelly (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry no pics.

Someone left a Jonsereds 490 at the dump. Took it home, put in some gas & oil, fired right up. Gave it to my BIL.

Traded a pair of pump jacks for a nice running 020av super. Never want to see pump jacks again! Great limbing saw with a 12" bar.

Neighbor gave me his old blue Homelite XL12. Ran great, but I sold it. No anti-vibe is too much for this old fat guy!


----------



## dynodave (Jul 3, 2015)

A modest find, but I like it. Saved from the town scrap pile = $0.
Sthil 015L
Fixed it for $1.80 repop pull handle. Splurged with a new husky spark plug boot = $4 cause it zapped me when I hit it with my hip. Now up to $6
[album=medium]1588[/album]


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Jul 3, 2015)

Not sure of this qualifies...love the look of these heavy beasts. Previous owner said it hadn't ran in 4-5 years..pull starter was put in wrong, and fuel line wasn't hooked up...fixed those couple things...dislodged the chain from the bar...(a bit rusty). Put some fuel in it....fired right up


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 3, 2015)

Sparkysparks9 said:


> Not sure of this qualifies...love the look of these heavy beasts. Previous owner said it hadn't ran in 4-5 years..pull starter was put in wrong, and fuel line wasn't hooked up...fixed those couple things...dislodged the chain from the bar...(a bit rusty). Put some fuel in it....fired right up
> View attachment 433929
> View attachment 433931



Well, your level of "suckage" is in direct correlation to what you paid, and which model of saw that is.

Edit: I zoomed in, and saw the 051AV on the cover. Nice piece of magnesium saw history.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Jul 3, 2015)

Level of suckage was $75


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 3, 2015)

Sparkysparks9 said:


> Level of suckage was $75


Yep, you SUCK!


----------



## JustJeff (Jul 3, 2015)

Not huge suckage here. But it was my first saw and I paid $35 for it. I muffler modded it after lurking around this site. Lol. 

Second suckage is this 032 av electronic quickstop that I scored for $50. It's a good runner that just needed cleaning and a tune. I'll be using it tomorrow. 
Lastly , this 570 I picked up with a brand spankin bar and chain for $120. I can't wait to try it out. 
None of these is a $75 051, but I think I did ok!


----------



## Perry pioneer (Jul 4, 2015)

Tell ya right now I suck big time in a Pioneer way that's right a 1962-1964 Pioneer 700 shown up on my door step thanks to a very generous Jonathan 1212 look at this thing I call it the Hulk I'm really excited to tear into this thing and get it right and it shouldn't be that hard I've already heard it bark. Thanks Jon thanks alot this is too cool!.... Perry


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 4, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> View attachment 433984
> Tell ya right now I suck big time in a Pioneer way that's right a 1962-1964 Pioneer 700 shown up on my door step thanks to a very generous Jonathan 1212 look at this thing I call it the Hulk I'm really excited to tear into this thing and get it right and it shouldn't be that hard I've already heard it bark. Thanks Jon thanks alot this is too cool!.... Perry


Perry,

You're welcome. I hope you can bring it back to its former glory.


----------



## Tomc460 (Jul 4, 2015)

Rummage sale score. $125 with 2 bars, 2 chains, (1 of which is brand new in the package) & a hard case. Glad I went to that sale with the Mrs!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 4, 2015)

Tomc460 said:


> View attachment 434008
> View attachment 434009
> View attachment 434010
> Rummage sale score. $125 with 2 bars, 2 chains, (1 of which is brand new in the package) & a hard case. Glad I went to that sale with the Mrs!


Nice score! Oh and I might add you suck!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 5, 2015)

So AS member @Four Paws (Josh), and his much better half made a detour on their way home, and stopped by for a visit. After a lot of laughs, an early dinner, and more laughs, Josh went out to their SUV, and came back with a gift for me.


My first Olympyk.

I fired it off briefly, and it sounds sweet.

Thanks Josh, and Meg for a great visit.


----------



## B-N (Jul 5, 2015)

Not a full blown you suck saw, maybe more of a "you stink" or "I don't like you right now" saw. 

Husqvarna 61 practica, paid 50 canadian peso's for it, runs ok, brake works, top cover is a little melted, but looks like a decent runner.


----------



## Perry pioneer (Jul 6, 2015)

Damn Jon that saw looks like it come outa the box! She's a beut very nice, that like 80 cc yes. Glad you had nice visit, you deserve it man!


----------



## nstueve (Jul 6, 2015)

Traded a saw and some labor for some parts saws...












Trust me it was a you suck deal... [emoji6]

2x husky 55
3.5x 044 Stihl 
1x 026 Stihl
3.5x 200t's
1x 019t
3x 009 Stihl
3-4 husky clutch covers for ????? Model


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Jul 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Traded a saw and some labor for some parts saws...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE HAUL!


----------



## B-N (Jul 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Traded a saw and some labor for some parts saws...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear nstueve, I hate your stinking guts. You make me vomit. You're scum between my toes!


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 6, 2015)

I agree with B-N unless you ship me a 262 clutch cover and clutch and maybe one of the 51's and a Stihl and and rats --- YOU SUCK DUDE!


----------



## Perry pioneer (Jul 6, 2015)

That's discusseding just wrong!!!


----------



## nstueve (Jul 7, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> I agree with B-N unless you ship me a 262 clutch cover and clutch and maybe one of the 51's and a Stihl and and rats --- YOU SUCK DUDE!



I think those 4 spare clutch covers are for smaller huskies but I could be wrong. the studs are too close together to fit one of the 55's. Anyone know what they fit? think a husky 41 maybe?


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

I bought me a lollipop on the way home with this score. The ad said "Stihl ms360 barely used $100" so I called at 8am this morning and was told I was S.O.L. because a guy was coming to look at it at 9. I said you may as well delete the ad and consider it sold because no saw buyer will turn a deal like that down. 9:30 rolls by and then the phone rings. "The guy didn't show or call, it's yours if you want it." I told her what the actual value is and that she could make $300 in the same amount of time listing it. She said she ran it by her grandpa who originally asked her to sell it and he said he knows what it's worth and he doesn't care. So I drove 100 miles to their doorstep to meet one of the nicest WWII veterans you could ever want to meet. 
I hope the guy who flaked out and didn't make the trip sees this.


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 18, 2015)

Did any of the clouds around you open up? Did you hear any angels or trumpets????? Listen closely now ------ *YOU SUCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jul 19, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> Did any of the clouds around you open up? Did you hear any angels or trumpets????? Listen closely now ------ *YOU SUCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!*




I suppose she could have been an angel, and she used my phone as her trumpet.


----------



## chris zautner (Jul 21, 2015)

I really can't complain about this saw because i worked for a guy for one day and he gave me $150 plus the saw and 2 cases of 2.5 gall stihl syn oil and chainsaw files
i really have been wanting this saw for a long time


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

[QUOTE="chris zautner, post: 5459506, member: 123526"View attachment 437077
i really have been wanting this saw for a long time[/QUOTE]

I can see why.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 11, 2015)

Just got me some chainsaw schwag today, $50 for all these signs...

Banners:
2x "husky & Paul Harvey" 
2x "husky"
1x echo canvas 
1x tanaka

Hard backed signs
1x jonsered
1x mcculloch













More pics later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000 (Aug 11, 2015)

Good score my friend and a you suck saw or no saw. 
Ever decide on a P40 or 41? KZ


----------



## nstueve (Aug 11, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> Good score my friend and a you suck saw or no saw.
> Ever decide on a P40 or 41? KZ


Probably going to pass on the pioneers for now. I'd love to keep collecting but chainsaw numbers need to start dwindling around here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Aug 11, 2015)

better pics of signage, 7 total...

Metal Mac sign... 4'x4'





Jred (hard poster board) 2.5'x3'





Banners... Echo is 7 or 8' long for size comparison.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 11, 2015)

Cool! And now you know "The Rest Of The Story"


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Cool! And now you know "The Rest Of The Story"



What you did there, I see it......



_Paul Harvey teams with Husqvarna_


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 12, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> What you did there, I see it......
> 
> 
> 
> _Paul Harvey teams with Husqvarna_


I remember growing up listening to Paul Harvey News and Comment. When we came in for lunch from farm work, Dad would listen to markets and Paul Harvey , but I didnt realize he had ever endorsed Husqvarna. Add one more reason to like him! Nice signs, Nathan.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 12, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> I remember growing up listening to Paul Harvey News and Comment. When we came in for lunch from farm work, Dad would listen to markets and Paul Harvey , but I didnt realize he had ever endorsed Husqvarna. Add one more reason to like him! Nice signs, Nathan.


Thanks! It's just that much more pink insulation you/I wont have to see!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 12, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> What you did there, I see it......
> _Paul Harvey teams with Husqvarna_



Jon,
Better start building a Husky 55!


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Jon,
> Better start building a Husky 55!




Meh? I'm good


----------



## nstueve (Aug 12, 2015)

I understand... the Dolmars are way better but...

Husky 55 is the build off saw for Iowa Fall GTG 2015. So (knock on wood) if you're a Iowan by then you'll need a 55 to bring over...

Also I have a "present" for you (or your saw rather) if you show up.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I understand... the Dolmars are way better but...
> 
> Husky 55 is the build off saw for Iowa Fall GTG 2015. So (knock on wood) if you're a Iowan by then you'll need a 55 to bring over...
> 
> Also I have a "present" for you (or your saw rather) if you show up.



Hey, did you ever use those Makita bars I sent you?


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I understand... the Dolmars are way better but...
> 
> Husky 55 is the build off saw for Iowa Fall GTG 2015. So (knock on wood) if you're a Iowan by then you'll need a 55 to bring over...
> 
> Also I have a "present" for you (or your saw rather) if you show up.


What u mean "if ur an iowan by then".
We gettin another saw geek in the state?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Grabbed this PM-700 the other day. Not bad for $50... The 2100 was slightly more.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 13, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> What u mean "if ur an iowan by then".
> We gettin another saw geek in the state?


I had my second interview today, for a job in Tipton.


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 13, 2015)

Not a saw but free 2008 Suzuki DF70. Well I had to salvage the boat from the bottom but it was easy as it was just off the corner of a mud flat . Flushed her all out and it runs great. Scanned it and found it had a hair less then 900 hours. I could turn around and sell this for $6000 although I have other plans for it


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 13, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I had my second interview today, for a job in Tipton.


Good luck. Maybe meet u this fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Aug 13, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> What u mean "if ur an iowan by then".
> We gettin another saw geek in the state?



Looks like someone was paying attention. 
Yea, how exciting is another chainsaw nerd in Iowa... As lame as that sounds, I like it when our group grows. To make it better I told him to live closer to IC or CR. Keep him close to the rest of us... 



Jon1212 said:


> I had my second interview today, for a job in Tipton.



Let us know if you need help moving in... I'm sure there's several of us that could make the time to help you settle in. _Many hands make lite work!



Jon1212 said:



Hey, did you ever use those Makita bars I sent you?

Click to expand...

_
Yes... well 1 of them anyway. I have one on my makita 4300 (dolmar 420/421). The others are chilling on a nail next to my other makita saws.


----------



## stihlx8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Who ya lookin at. Live outside of Tipton. Bunch of houses for sale in Tipton. I don't know you from Adam but, if you need somthing let me know. PM and I' ll give you my number.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 14, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Who ya lookin at. Live outside of Tipton. Bunch of houses for sale in Tipton. I don't know you from Adam but, if you need somthing let me know. PM and I' ll give you my number.



Tipton appears to be fairly small. If I get the offer, and it's a good deal, we'll probably look around Iowa City, or Cedar Rapids. I still have three of my six kids at home, so it's important to have them closer to more kids their ages.


----------



## stihlx8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Are you calling us RURAL??


----------



## TBrown (Aug 14, 2015)

Picked this up this morning. Straight gassed 036. $20


----------



## sld961 (Aug 14, 2015)

TBrown said:


> Picked this up this morning. Straight gassed 036. $20View attachment 441166


Wanna double your money?


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Aug 14, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> Not a saw but free 2008 Suzuki DF70. Well I had to salvage the boat from the bottom but it was easy as it was just off the corner of a mud flat . Flushed her all out and it runs great. Scanned it and found it had a hair less then 900 hours. I could turn around and sell this for $6000 although I have other plans for it



I'd be too afraid of getting my butt kicked to ever brag about this bull crap. Lucky piece of......


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 14, 2015)

. I got this at a pawn shop,$50. Really clean ,not faded. Wouldn't turn over, ended up crank bearings stuck and ring broken. Otherwise all else was good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 14, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Are you calling us RURAL??



Nope. I prefer a little more room. However, in an attempt to appease the Commander, and her sub Lieutenants.......

Are you in Tipton?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 14, 2015)

Bars I've picked up over the last year.


I have about 80 more not shown.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 14, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Bars I've picked up over the last year.
> View attachment 441168
> 
> I have about 80 more not shown.


Thats quite a collection. Moving from a beautiful state like Utah to Iowa? Good luck anyway and be glad to have ya, if it all works out.


----------



## JonCraig (Aug 15, 2015)

Not the same level of suckage as you guys, but here goes. Back in June, happened to be the first to reply to a CL ad for a ms460 with a broken pull cord. Took a gamble. New handle & rope, obviously, plus a new chain was all it needed. $75.




Few weeks ago, went to another CL ad for chainsaws in a barn. Recognized an 028 in the picture, but when I showed up, there was another 028 Super, plus about 50 others. I picked up what looked like I could find parts to flip--mostly older (like, 80's & 90's) Poulans and one Mono SL-245. Paid $150 for the lot.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard, and nice finds, especially that 460.


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 15, 2015)

460 came my way, $50. from a friend that's become sketchy last couple yr. came up ok on cpic, but gonna run this ad a couple more weeks. no response yet...
will call it mine, then. got it runnin last nite.
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/tls/5164250399.html


----------



## stihlx8 (Aug 15, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. I prefer a little more room. However, in an attempt to appease the Commander, and her sub Lieutenants.......
> 
> Are you in Tipton?


just outside 5 miles. Ya if they are used to bigger cities Tipton is small. 3000-3500 residents maybe. Definitely small town Iowa.


----------



## sld961 (Aug 15, 2015)

rocketnorton said:


> 460 came my way, $50. from a friend that's become sketchy last couple yr. came up ok on cpic, but gonna run this ad a couple more weeks. no response yet...
> will call it mine, then. got it runnin last nite.
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/tls/5164250399.html


Did you check with your dealer to see is the serial was reported stolen?


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 15, 2015)

Ditto checking the SN with the dealer.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 15, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> just outside 5 miles. Ya if they are used to bigger cities Tipton is small. 3000-3500 residents maybe. Definitely small town Iowa.



So are you familiar with the Xerxes Plant in Tipton?


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Aug 15, 2015)

Picked up this ms260 today for $400 Canadian, not as good a deal as a $20 036 or a $75 ms460 but it came with 4 bars and 7 23rs chains, hard case plus a bunch of spare parts and a few tools.


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 15, 2015)

. Well guys here's the 55 all cleaned up and ready to cut. Needs little fine tunin yet, too darn hot and humid to cut wood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sld961 (Aug 15, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> . Well guys here's the 55 all cleaned up and ready to cut. Needs little fine tunin yet, too darn hot and humid to cut wood!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's clean!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 15, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> . Well guys here's the 55 all cleaned up and ready to cut. Needs little fine tunin yet, too darn hot and humid to cut wood!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She looks like a bute! Minty even! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes it is , and the plastic is all same color, not all faded


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Aug 15, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> So are you familiar with the Xerxes Plant in Tipton?


Slightly. If you have questions I will see what I can find out. Business should be good with enviromental emphisis these days.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 16, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Slightly. If you have questions I will see what I can find out. Business should be good with enviromental emphisis these days.



Xerxes is the company that I was one of a few dozen candidates for the Plant Manager position. I made it to the final four, and had my second Skype interview with them this past Wednesday.
Now, I'm just waiting to hear if they are going to make me a offer.


----------



## stihlx8 (Aug 16, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Xerxes is the company that I was one of a few dozen candidates for the Plant Manager position. I made it to the final four, and had my second Skype interview with them this past Wednesday.
> Now, I'm just waiting to hear if they are going to make me a offer.


Good luck!


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 16, 2015)

sld961 said:


> Did you check with your dealer to see is the serial was reported stolen?





MustangMike said:


> Ditto checking the SN with the dealer.



never even thought o that. thanks...


----------



## aswan (Aug 16, 2015)

Scored a sweet deal at an estate sale of an arborist.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow nice score!


----------



## aswan (Aug 16, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Wow nice score!



I got a smoking deal. Both saws are very lightly used. The son of the owner told me they only used the 3120 for stumps and the 372 was a 2011 model that was only used as a back up. Both have good bars and came with 3 chains per saw.


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 21, 2015)

Todays freebee, MS170 given to me , guy says its broken take it.
Put the correct fluids it the correct holes and sharpened its chain for the first time,,,
A few pulls later, we have a good saw,,
BBB


----------



## redray46 (Aug 21, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Traded a saw and some labor for some parts saws...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChopperDan (Aug 21, 2015)

Scored this today for the bubble.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 22, 2015)

ChopperDan said:


> Scored this today for the bubble.



That's nice.

Please tell me the recoil cover is painted primer gray.


----------



## ChopperDan (Aug 22, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> That's nice.
> 
> Please tell me the recoil cover is painted primer gray.



Nope not the case. The paint is worn off. It has been well used.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 22, 2015)

ChopperDan said:


> Nope not the case. The paint is worn off. It has been well used.



It really doesn't look to have been abused, though. At least not from the one picture.


----------



## ChopperDan (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is another pic.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 22, 2015)

ChopperDan said:


> Here is another pic.



It's got character.

How many shekels did that set you back?


----------



## ChopperDan (Aug 22, 2015)

Zero 
It's got 125psi compression. Piston looks good throught the exhaust port. I think I'll sink about 350 into it. Have no idea what I'll do with it. I sure love my 7900's.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Aug 26, 2015)

No pic...but I did pick up a nearly new 32" stihl rollmatic es bar for $5!


----------



## wde_1978 (Aug 26, 2015)

Not much of a "you suck" and on top it isn't mine.

My dad got a free, well used, quite dirty, no B&C, somewhat damaged Solo 615 VA.







He said "there was another saw with bar & chain, but I didn't take it"!


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 29, 2015)

Yard sale $65 for the three, thats about $50 USD.
Two have excellent compression, the barless one turns over bun no plug in it.
BBB


----------



## blk05crew (Aug 29, 2015)

Had my Dad pick up Poulan 3400 for me back home with a 20" b/c. It's a runner but bogs down in the cut apparently so I'll have to go through it. $35.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Sep 1, 2015)

I've always wanted a lathe, and a mill. Last week I happened to type in lathe in our local CL and I saw a add posted about 1/2 hour earlier. It was a blurry picture and the discription said "Lathe with a bunch of tooling"

I sent the link to Thomas1 who knows a ton about them and he told me to get my ass in the truck and get the thing.

I called the guy and set up to go look at it the next evening (Friday night)
I called him Friday afternoon fully expecting it to be gone and he said that he was still planning on me to look at it.

I got there and we were talking and he said that he has been having calls for the past two days on the thing from around the country and locally from guys wanting it. He told me that hi thinks he mispriced it

It was his dad's lathe, he said that he looked at one at Harbor Freight and saw they had one for $600. He figured that with the extra tooling it was worth a little more than that...

It turns out this is a South Bend 10L



Oh yea, $800


----------



## BWS-LLC (Sep 1, 2015)

I have no clue as to how to run one... This is the first lathe I even looked at.... I'm a farmer by trade. All I know is that a lathe will come in very handy once I learn how to run one.



Now to find a mill and a GOOD quality drill press


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 1, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> *I have no clue as to how to run one.*.. This is the first lathe I even looked at.... I'm a farmer by trade. All I know is that a lathe will come in very handy once I learn how to run one.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to find a mill and a GOOD quality drill press



Get well soon, your remaining 9 1/3 fingers.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Sep 1, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Get well soon, your remaining 9 1/3 fingers.



I was told to not wear a tie when I'm working with one


Lisa isn't let's say "thrilled" about the idea of me having one


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 1, 2015)

What a deal there BWS!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> That's nice.
> 
> Please tell me the recoil cover is painted primer gray.


Hush you! That's just a saw someone cobbled together from a 9010 dolmar and 9010 makita. Same saw in different colors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 3, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Hush you! That's just a saw someone cobbled together from a 9010 dolmar and 9010 makita. Same saw in different colors!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If the opposite side had primer gray, it would have been eligible for conversion to a Lowrider.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 3, 2015)

More like this...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 3, 2015)

nstueve said:


> More like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that be redneck


----------



## nstueve (Sep 4, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Now that be redneck


Nobody probably noticed that it's a 87-91 body with a 92-96/7 front end but me... You can tell by the rear super cab windows with the vertical split (87-91 trucks had those)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 4, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Nobody probably noticed that it's a 87-91 body with a 92-96/7 front end but me... You can tell by the rear super cab windows with the vertical split (87-91 trucks had those)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nathan,

Oh, I noticed it was three different body styles put together, but I didn't want to make mention in case it was your pride and joy.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2015)

Best deal I got this year was 4 bars for some pickles and other assorted canned goods.


----------



## Old Longhair (Sep 4, 2015)

Does my $250 066 qualify? It looks like Phillis Diller and runs like O.J.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 4, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Best deal I got this year was 4 bars for some pickles and other assorted canned goods.



That's interesting, Mike. Because one of the best deals I got this year was a handful of baby saw bars for a box of homegrown canned goods.


Bread&Butter, Dill, and Jalapeno pickles. Cherry compote, Honey Lemon Jelly, and Bourbon Peaches.


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 4, 2015)

Old Longhair said:


> Does my $250 066 qualify? It looks like Phillis Diller and runs like O.J.


Yes you suck! Nice score and thanks for the description wish you could see what picture popped in my head!


----------



## Old Longhair (Sep 4, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Yes you suck! Nice score and thanks for the description wish you could see what picture popped in my head!


If it was an image of Phillis Diller running, you can keep the horror to yourself thank you.


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 4, 2015)

Old Longhair said:


> If it was an image of Phillis Diller running, you can keep the horror to yourself thank you.
> [emoji23]


Ya and she was running through an airport![emoji12]


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## hseII (Sep 4, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 445154


What's the Supa all about?


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 4, 2015)

does this qualify as a you suck, every saw minus the poulan and 55 blows 150psi.And the homelite and 61 and 36 run. Picked them all up for around $25 a peice.


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 4, 2015)

actually the poulan was free, it was set out and is locked up.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 5, 2015)

idiotwithasaw said:


> actually the poulan was free, it was set out and is locked up.


you suck! i want that blue homelite super xl


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 5, 2015)

jakewells said:


> you suck! i want that blue homelite super xl


 lol too bad, it's going in the collection. I wanted it even before I knew it ran. It's slick paint is still shiney and has all the warning stickers still on it.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 5, 2015)

yep warning you to sell it to me lol


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 5, 2015)

hseII said:


> What's the Supa all about?


 
It is a later, supposedly updated version of the P-100. I have not put in next to a P-100 to see what may be different.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 5, 2015)

i suck i guess i gave 150 for it used 1 yr old run great funny i bought this at a stihl dealer.
i like dem flipper caps haha. im still going to get a 461 later on though.


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 5, 2015)

Is it just me or is this thing happy to see me, put a better chain on her and sharpened it up, we'ok see how she cuts.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 5, 2015)

And it still has the protector tip!!! That is the first thing I used to take off my Homelites!


----------



## mycamaro_68 (Sep 5, 2015)

Picked these up at a garage sale. Both have toasty top ends and both are missing the coils, but still don't think I did too bad at $45 for the pair.


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 5, 2015)

mycamaro_68 said:


> Picked these up at a garage sale. Both have toasty top ends and both are missing the coils, but still don't think I did too bad at $45 for the pair. View attachment 445424


Ya you suck!


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 5, 2015)

So, do you have a 68 Camaro? What is in it?

FYI, this is Mustang #10, and although it is a 2006, the plate says "RTRO68GT". I had 3 of them over the years, my favorite.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 5, 2015)

idiotwithasaw said:


> Is it just me or is this thing happy to see me, put a better chain on her and sharpened it up, we'ok see how she cuts.


not a lot of speed but it has plenty of torque you can run up to a 24 on it
i think WOT no load is 10,000 rpm


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 5, 2015)

That high? My 330 was supposed to be "high speed" and I think it was 7,500.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 5, 2015)

it actually can go as high as 10,500 it makes its maximum power at 7,500
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6af40002b8f7/47f8f0b8e0bc41ef88256c260048d87a


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 5, 2015)

the first modern high speed saw made by homelite me thinks is the 360 
those will fly with the properly set up chain.


----------



## mycamaro_68 (Sep 5, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> So, do you have a 68 Camaro? What is in it?
> 
> FYI, this is Mustang #10, and although it is a 2006, the plate says "RTRO68GT". I had 3 of them over the years, my favorite.




Yep I have 68 Camaro, it has a 327. Hopefully someday I will find a reasonably priced Muncie M22 4spd to put in it.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice, the 327 is a VG motor.


----------



## raumati01 (Sep 6, 2015)

I scored these today for $82 , the husky 33 runs . I'm keeping the 345 and 137 the rest are going to pay for my CAD


----------



## raumati01 (Sep 6, 2015)

I meant to put up a pic of this when I bought it ages ago , an 070 for $100 . It runs well I asked the seller why he didn't sell it to his mates and he said because they always moaned about how heavy it was and he didn't think they would want it.


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 6, 2015)

raumati01 said:


> I scored these today for $82 , the husky 33 runs . I'm keeping the 345 and 137 the rest are going to pay for my CAD
> 
> View attachment 445480


you suck!! nice score


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 6, 2015)

jakewells said:


> not a lot of speed but it has plenty of torque you can run up to a 24 on it
> i think WOT no load is 10,000 rpm


 does anyone know if this super xl has an automatic oiler or is it all manual.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 6, 2015)

raumati01 said:


> View attachment 445483
> I meant to put up a pic of this when I bought it ages ago , an 070 for $100 . It runs well I asked the seller why he didn't sell it to his mates and he said because they always moaned about how heavy it was and he didn't think they would want it.


I'm moaning because you only paid 100.00 for it YOU suck btw.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 6, 2015)

idiotwithasaw said:


> does anyone know if this super xl has an automatic oiler or is it all manual.


The auto will have the manual oiler deleted it would be a flathead block off screw yours has the manual oiler


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 6, 2015)

ok explains why i dulled the crap out of my freshly sharpened chain.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 6, 2015)

Good way to burn the bar to lol not oiling it


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 6, 2015)

im obviously new to manual oilers


----------



## super3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Previous owner paid $25.00 for this saw. Said it has spark but won't start.

I pulled the plug and it has scoring on the ex side. He doesn't want to spend what it would cost to fix, said "you can just keep it for parts".


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Sep 6, 2015)

super3 said:


> Previous owner paid $25.00 for this saw. Said it has spark but won't start.
> 
> I pulled the plug and it has scoring on the ex side. He doesn't want to spend what it would cost to fix, said "you can just keep it for parts".
> 
> ...




$200 for a brand new oem 357xp cylinder kit and you'll be set.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe just a piston???


----------



## Termite (Sep 6, 2015)

I got this saw for $400.


I used it to make this.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 6, 2015)

Not as nice as yours, but I got my Craftsman one for free! (from a friend).


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 6, 2015)

Is that a coffee grinder Termite?
Nice wood workin reguardless.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 9, 2015)

Someone... Not me!!! Left the below saw at a picking hole. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji107][emoji107]

I won't name name's but you know who you are! Tisk tisk!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newoldschool (Sep 9, 2015)

I have started a thread about this saw but I thought it might qualify for this thread as well. I got this 044 and husqvarna 136 this morning for $150 should be fun to tinker with













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Sep 9, 2015)

Newoldschool said:


> I have started a thread about this saw but I thought it might qualify for this thread as well. I got this 044 and husqvarna 136 this morning for $150 should be fun to tinker with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Dislike You Greatly right now.

I'd be glad to make that 136 completely free for you if you'd ship that 1128 my way. [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 9, 2015)

Great deal, what is wrong with that 044???


----------



## hseII (Sep 9, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Great deal, what is wrong with that 044???


It's in Virginia, and not West Georgia.


----------



## Newoldschool (Sep 9, 2015)

The guy I got it from says it quit on him after putting a new ignition system in it so he threw it on the shelf. The 136 he said would never run right


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 9, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Someone... Not me!!! Left the below saw at a picking hole. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji107][emoji107]
> 
> I won't name name's but you know who you are! Tisk tisk!!
> 
> ...


----------



## nstueve (Sep 9, 2015)

hseII said:


> It's in Virginia, and not West Georgia.



yea, Like you need another 044/440...


----------



## bikemike (Sep 9, 2015)

My muffler mod to a 25cc weed whip engine sure is much more

quiet


----------



## lewis16 (Sep 9, 2015)

Right, My turn!

Most recently a 036 QS = £20 (no compession so it has a new p+c)





Then my 200t = free, friend found in a skip at a house clearence for me. New carb and shes right. Nesting with the family. 

Also my 064, also free from my old place of work, they got a new 660 and this got stuffed under a bench in bits. I asked and I got, put it back together and she fired 2nd pull. Now sporting a 36" bar and is a demon. 














My ms260, bought, used once, put in the shed. Mine for £150. Never seen a file and was sharp as you like.


----------



## bikemike (Sep 9, 2015)

My muffler mod to a 25cc weed whip engine sure is much moreView attachment 446405
View attachment 446405
quiet


----------



## bikemike (Sep 9, 2015)

My muffler mod to a 25cc weed whip engine sure is much moreView attachment 446405
View attachment 446405
quiet


----------



## hseII (Sep 9, 2015)

nstueve said:


> yea, Like you need another 044/440...





I've got to clean my floor board out today.

Moobs musta lost the one you sent him.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2015)

hseII said:


> I've got to clean my floor board out today.
> Moobs musta lost the one you sent him.


Too bad your so far away... I am building either a 044/440 or a 394/395 to give away at the Iowa Fall GTG... Shhhh... Nobody knows what models I'm thinking of giving away yet...


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 10, 2015)

395 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> 395
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said SHHHHHHH!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 10, 2015)

About what, i know nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll take the 044!!!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 13, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I'll take the 044!!!


Which one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 13, 2015)

The one you said you were building for the GTG!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 13, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> The one you said you were building for the GTG!


Maybe I'm not building the 044... Maybe I'm building the other. Either way you have to be present to receive the prize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 13, 2015)

A little too far away, but thanks just the same! Good luck with the build, whichever one you choose.


----------



## hseII (Sep 13, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I'll take the 044!!!





nstueve said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep!


----------



## Vizionary (Sep 13, 2015)

Few months ago i got this Sachs Dolmar 112 for free. Do i suck now? 
Also trying to sell it to get some money for a new Husqvarna saw 






Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes you suck now and have since you got it! Sweet looking saw!


----------



## Newoldschool (Sep 13, 2015)

Newoldschool said:


> I have started a thread about this saw but I thought it might qualify for this thread as well. I got this 044 and husqvarna 136 this morning for $150 should be fun to tinker with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wanted to add both saws now run, put about $46 into the 044 and $0 in the husky. I just need to get a new tank vent on the 044 and get the husky to idol and it will be good to go. Also have a lead on a 24-28 inch bar for the 044. For a very good price


----------



## bikemike (Sep 15, 2015)

Newoldschool said:


> Just wanted to add both saws now run, put about $46 into the 044 and $0 in the husky. I just need to get a new tank vent on the 044 and get the husky to idol and it will be good to go. Also have a lead on a 24-28 inch bar for the 044. For a very good price


 you turd


----------



## Newoldschool (Sep 16, 2015)

It was a 28inch bar, got the vent fixed and it's good to go






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 16, 2015)

Newoldschool said:


> It was a 28inch bar, got the vent fixed and it's good to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez...guilty of absolute suckage!!!


----------



## bikemike (Sep 16, 2015)

Both got a work out today


----------



## nstueve (Sep 16, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Both got a work out today


The only saw that might look smaller is a mighty mite!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Sep 16, 2015)

Newoldschool said:


> It was a 28inch bar, got the vent fixed and it's good to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I've got a heck of a lot more in my latest 044....


----------



## bikemike (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a mighty might sitting in the garage rite now. It needs a new recoil spool


nstueve said:


> The only saw that might look smaller is a mighty mite!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys, what's a 051av worth, broke rear handle but ok shape otherwise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 16, 2015)

bikemike said:


> I have a mighty might sitting in the garage rite now. It needs a new recoil spool


I know where I can get you 4-5 parts saws!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 16, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Hey guys, what's a 051av worth, broke rear handle but ok shape otherwise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And is the 041 the same rear handle? I might have one you can have!

eBay looks like $225-$300 on the 051 which I usually consider the high side of the market around me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks bud 
Got a leed on one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 16, 2015)

Newoldschool said:


> Just wanted to add both saws now run, put about $46 into the 044 and $0 in the husky. I just need to get a new tank vent on the 044 and get the husky to idol and it will be good to go. Also have a lead on a 24-28 inch bar for the 044. For a very good price



Let us know how it runs, and where did you get the tank vent for it?


----------



## bikemike (Sep 17, 2015)

I'd be interstellar in one as long as the recoil spool is good. IL get back to you later with the model and pics of the style I have


nstueve said:


> I know where I can get you 4-5 parts saws!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike (Sep 17, 2015)

I'd be interested in one as long as the recoil spool is good. IL get back to you later with the model and pics of the style I have


nstueve said:


> I know where I can get you 4-5 parts saws!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newoldschool (Sep 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Let us know how it runs, and where did you get the tank vent for it?



It runs pretty good. I did not adjust the carb from what the previous owner had it set at so it is probably running a little rich. Did some test cuts in some red oak I had laying around and it felt really good. I'm going to take the bar off and give it a real good cleaning to make sure I have good oiling at the tip. Do I need to adjust my oiler with the longer bar? 

As far as the tank vent I took some of the green 1/4 fuel line I had laying around from another saw project and just moved the spring and plastic screw part to it. Seems to be working well but most of my cuttin has kept the saw up right.


----------



## Steffen (Sep 17, 2015)

Got this Stihl 07 prototype about a week ago... You can also see more and a video here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-07-07s-prototype.285754/#post-5535301


----------



## bikemike (Sep 17, 2015)

That's what I need a few parts for. Av mounts recoil spool


----------



## DrillerDave (Sep 17, 2015)

B-N said:


> So how do you like the Autotune? I hear lots of good things about it.
> 
> How do you like your 520i's? The specs look promising on them. If they are Half the saw that the 6000i is they are alright with me!



I have a 520 and a 520i. I can't complain one bit. I mostly cut pine and birch but it has no problems with them or the maple tree I had to cut down in my parents yard this year. Drops 60-70ft pines with ease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 18, 2015)

DrillerDave said:


> I have a 520 and a 520i. I can't complain one bit. I mostly cut pine and birch but it has no problems with them or the maple tree I had to cut down in my parents yard this year. Drops 60-70ft pines with ease.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


520/540i dolmar or makita's are good solid saws. I have yet to see one ported but that could change... Wait i think hedgerow's 540 dolly is ported. Anyway i run mine with a simple mm and 18" 3/8 b&c. Solid single saw for running to the woods or a quick limbing job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 18, 2015)

$90. I put the b/c on after... 460


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Sep 18, 2015)

Picked this heavy beast up yesterday for $120....




Also came with this


----------



## raumati01 (Sep 19, 2015)

Some of you might be happy with this, a guy sold me five 266 cylinders . It turns out he didn't know what they were and I have five mahle 262 cylinders, that would be great if I had a 262 but I have two 266s and one needs a cylinder.


----------



## bikemike (Sep 19, 2015)

Need a vid of it in action before I can say you suck


Sparkysparks9 said:


> Picked this heavy beast up yesterday for $120....
> View attachment 447970
> 
> View attachment 447971
> ...


----------



## SEAM (Sep 21, 2015)

044 missing complete air filter box for 50 bucks... P/C look almost new (I have seen worse-looking new pistons). I did find the parts needed in my treasure chest:


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice! Let us know how it runs.


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 21, 2015)

Picked this little gem up for the grand price of $0. And .0 cents. 150# compression. It's missing a fuel cap and I think a hand guard, but I think it will run.


----------



## bikemike (Sep 21, 2015)

Not a mac guy but good score


idiotwithasaw said:


> View attachment 448610
> View attachment 448611
> View attachment 448612
> View attachment 448613
> Picked this little gem up for the grand price of $0. And .0 cents. 150# compression. It's missing a fuel cap and I think a hand guard, but I think it will run.


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm not a mac guy either, but it was given to me and it's neat looking.


----------



## SEAM (Sep 21, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Nice! Let us know how it runs.


It runs as it should - I don't have anything to cut at the house at the moment...


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Sep 22, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Need a vid of it in action before I can say you suck


It's a runner...I'll work on getting a vid shortly


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

Cost me the cylinder kit, fuel line, fuel filter, and seals kit. The bar and chain were hanging around the shop.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEAM (Sep 23, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Nice! Let us know how it runs.



Here a little video - still needs fine-tuning, though...




The youtube link works better


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice, you did well. Looks like a low hour saw to me!


----------



## stragglelake (Sep 28, 2015)

New to me 038 magnum off of Kijiji. He said it ran last year wouldn't start this year. I figured it was bad gas. Gave him 50$. Dumped out the gas filled with fresh and it started 2nd pull. Put on a new chain and it cuts like a dream. Got him to throw in a new generator for 50$ as well. I figure it's got the same gas in it just haven't got to it yet.













Only issue is the plastic breather cover isn't lined up. You can see its crooked in the picture. 
It's not the cover, it looks like someone had it stuck and was pulling on it and bent something. 
I'm hoping maybe it's the anti vibe shock absorber ??
I can align it up if i grab the bar and twist it a little. 
Anyone seen this before ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stragglelake (Sep 28, 2015)

I said grab the bar ... I meant grab the handle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (Sep 28, 2015)

rocketnorton said:


> $90. I put the b/c on after... 460
> 
> View attachment 447927
> View attachment 447928


Looks like your cutting on a utility pole.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not sure if these count, but I'll post them anyway. All from one location.


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 28, 2015)

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> Not sure if these count, but I'll post them anyway. All from one location.
> 
> 
> View attachment 450116
> View attachment 450117


Wow! Nice score!


----------



## m21bmr (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is my first ever entry into the "You Suck" Thread. I go to a local pawn shop a few times a year usually to look at the loose hand tools. They always have small engine stuff including chainsaws, but I have always found them to be priced well above what I would pay. As I walked by, I looked over the half dozen saws they had, and focused on an Echo CS-590. It looked good from the top view, and I noticed the price tag... $70 as is FIRM.
I picked it up and saw that the side of the fuel tank was bashed in. I asked the guy at the counter about it, and he said it was being sold as a parts saw, and grumbled about how they should never have taken it in the first place due to the damage. I pulled the starter rope and it had good compression, so I bought it. As another pleasant surprise, the $70 was the out the door price including tax.
I got it home and started to work on the gas tank. I decided to try "welding" the tank together with a soldering iron. It worked to a degree, but I was getting fuel seepage still from the side of the tank. I had some JB Water Weld on hand, so I tried that as a patch to the tank. After it dried, I fueled up the saw and tried to start it, and it started and ran great. So I've got a great running saw for a total of about $72 + 1 hour time for cleaning / tank repair. The tank hasn't leaked in more than a week since the repair, so it looks like the soldering iron/JB Water Weld may hold long term.
It's got the 20" bar and chain. I also performed a compression test and got a reading of about 163 psi. I pulled the muffler just to check the condition of the P/C and it looks very nice.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 28, 2015)

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> Not sure if these count, but I'll post them anyway. All from one location.
> 
> 
> View attachment 450116
> View attachment 450117


Bet those cost ya a couple c-notes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newoldschool (Sep 28, 2015)

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> Not sure if these count, but I'll post them anyway. All from one location.
> 
> 
> View attachment 450116
> View attachment 450117



I love that 042 that's clean congradulations


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 28, 2015)

Tonight I walked into the local Walmart that I avoid at all costs. Take a look through the garden section and find these! Wish they had more!

36" $20
28" $12
14" $10


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 29, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Tonight I walked into the local Walmart that I avoid at all costs. Take a look through the garden section and find these! Wish they had more!
> 
> 36" $20
> 28" $12
> 14" $10


You bought them all, right?


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 29, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> You bought them all, right?


That was all they had left at that store!


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Tonight I walked into the local Walmart that I avoid at all costs. Take a look through the garden section and find these! Wish they had more!
> 
> 36" $20
> 28" $12
> 14" $10



Well, I went to my local one today, full bins of this or that fiskars axes and hatchets, no markdowns at all..I mean, rats just rats...


----------



## aswan (Sep 30, 2015)

Good score last night. 044, 044 Magnum, 394XP, and a 288XP Lite. All start and run and will clean up nicely


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 30, 2015)

redfin said:


> Looks like your cutting on a utility pole.


yep. good for consistent testing of different saws, chains, etc. got paid to haul em away. get lotsa cookies outta them...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2015)

I hoestly have no idea if this is a u-suck or not but found an old Dahl 250gal wood boiler on CL for $200. Needs new solenoid, insulation, some work on exhaust side, but it holds water and doesn't leak!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Oct 1, 2015)

$60, delivered by original owner with 4 extra new chains that he bought with the saw, spare plug, scrench, and bar cover. Older gentleman, said they bought when they moved to Colorado, thought he was going to be cutting a lot of wood. Wife started missing grandkids so they moved back.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 1, 2015)

That's a solo, i had one nice saw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Oct 1, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> That's a solo, i had one nice saw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, I knew what it was, still has original chain on it, and still pretty sharp.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice , I sold mine but it's still going. Last year he said he cut 20 plus cord with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Oct 1, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Nice , I sold mine but it's still going. Last year he said he cut 20 plus cord with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've had most of a scored one on the shelf for a couple years, just never did anything with it. When he called and said he had a Craftsman he was bringing me, I wasn't expecting this. I offered to sell it for him, but he said he wasn't trying to get rich, just wants it moved on to someone that can use it. He said he wanted $50, but all I had was $20s, so I told him to keep the $10 for delivering.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 1, 2015)

Yup, I believe its a Solo 651 SP.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 7, 2015)

Lunch time score. Scored but cheap!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Oct 14, 2015)

Maybe a "you suck". Had an old guy call me today said he had a new piston and cylinder for a 024 Super. Wanted a 24" bar for his Husky and wanted to know if I'd trade. I jumped all over it. He shows up with this. The box was all taped up and I waited till he left to open it. I originally thought someone had just stuck an 024 P&C in this box.


----------



## hseII (Oct 14, 2015)

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> Maybe a "you suck". Had an old guy call me today said he had a new piston and cylinder for a 024 Super. Wanted a 24" bar for his Husky and wanted to know if I'd trade. I jumped all over it. He shows up with this. The box was all taped up and I waited till he left to open it. I originally thought someone had just stuck an 024 P&C in this box.


Yes.
Yes You Do.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Oct 14, 2015)

Damndest thing is after years of building, buying, selling, swapping saws, I got my first ever Contras and 090s just a couple weeks ago. Now this, I hope this streak stays alive.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> Maybe a "you suck". Had an old guy call me today said he had a new piston and cylinder for a 024 Super. Wanted a 24" bar for his Husky and wanted to know if I'd trade. I jumped all over it. He shows up with this. The box was all taped up and I waited till he left to open it. I originally thought someone had just stuck an 024 P&C in this box.



Dayum!

That 024 is gonna really haul the mail.

It'll be like a big block chevy in a Mazda Miata.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Oct 14, 2015)

Not sure how much crankcase I'll have left before the cylinder fits, but what the hell...


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Oct 14, 2015)

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> Maybe a "you suck". Had an old guy call me today said he had a new piston and cylinder for a 024 Super. Wanted a 24" bar for his Husky and wanted to know if I'd trade. I jumped all over it. He shows up with this. The box was all taped up and I waited till he left to open it. I originally thought someone had just stuck an 024 P&C in this box.


Guess I'm gonna need a little help, what does this ginormous thing go on.


----------



## Coldiron (Oct 14, 2015)

Just picked this up yesterday. Guy said it had been sitting on his shelf for years. I was curious to see if she would run and so I dumped out the old and very yellow gas and put in new and she runs great! couldn't believe it. Hadn't even got it home yet.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

idiotwithasaw said:


> Guess I'm gonna need a little help, what does this ginormous thing go on.


That is a NOS OEM 070/090 top end. OP u got some serious suckage going on! That thing is worth $300-$400 pretty easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

Got a new tree service on my list tonight. Stopped by to pick up what I thought was going to be an 025 and ended up with this load.







He said fix one or two and keep the rest! He also said he has a few 066's in boxes (basket cases) that I could have free. Hell yea!

260
250 x2
361
029super
200t x2
192t x2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raumati01 (Oct 15, 2015)

Lots of suckage here.


----------



## ReggieT (Oct 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Got a new tree service on my list tonight. Stopped by to pick up what I thought was going to be an 025 and ended up with this load.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 15, 2015)

Got some 066's the other day. Freebies!


----------



## raumati01 (Oct 15, 2015)

Mate, you suck.


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, yes I do


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Oct 15, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> Got some 066's the other day. Freebies!View attachment 453803


 I'll take one or two if they r free.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

Day light pic of my freebies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tug (Oct 16, 2015)

I can hardly imagine a free stihl saw let alone a free or several free 066. Were they giving out free money also?


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 16, 2015)

tug said:


> I can hardly imagine a free stihl saw let alone a free or several free 066. Were they giving out free money also?


Yes free money by the arm load. There from a old logger freind who kept every saw that he blew up for many years. They range from 2 red lights to the last of the 066's. But all are 066's no 660's in the pile. There's lots of them guys around u just gotta spend some time looking and being people's freind. I'm gonna piece him the newest one back to a running saw for all the rest. I've bn looking for a red light or even a flat top for a long time and I finally found one to say the least.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 22, 2015)

I just closed the deal for three Dolmar 143 cylinders and pistons. I probably paid more than the average guy would for these, but I'm a dolmar/makita nerd... So what can you do when you find 3 rare cylinder kits? Buy them of course! Pics to come...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 22, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I just closed the deal for three Dolmar 143 cylinders and pistons. I probably paid more than the average guy would for these, but I'm a dolmar/makita nerd... So what can you do when you find 3 rare cylinder kits? Buy them of course! Pics to come...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nathan,

Brace yourself for the flurry of PM's, emails, and text messages.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 22, 2015)

Good f***ing luck!

I think I have one sold to another member and the other two I'm hoarding!


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 22, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Good f***ing luck!
> 
> I think I have one sold to another member and the other two I'm hoarding!



LOL!

I assume the guy in Kansas is the lucky recipient of the "one"?


----------



## redfin (Oct 22, 2015)

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> $60, delivered by original owner with 4 extra new chains that he bought with the saw, spare plug, scrench, and bar cover. Older gentleman, said they bought when they moved to Colorado, thought he was going to be cutting a lot of wood. Wife started missing grandkids so they moved back.


What's the parts availability on a 651? Fella around me has a mostly complete 651 in his pile.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 22, 2015)

Picked up a Homelite XL12 at a flea market last week for $10 and my buddy kept telling me what a great deal I got but I really didn't think much about it. It looked good but when I got home with it the thing wouldn't run but had great compression. I took the starter cover off it and it had the dreaded blue coil and not an ounce of spark. I replaced it with a black module, new starter rope and a little more tlc and finally got it running.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Oct 23, 2015)

redfin said:


> What's the parts availability on a 651? Fella around me has a mostly complete 651 in his pile.



I have no idea, I've never sought out parts for them. I have a mostly complete one here for parts that I've had for a while. If you get the one near you and need something let me know.


----------



## Honest John (Oct 23, 2015)

CAD by definition: waking up at five in the morning so you have time to drive 200 miles round trip to buy the saw at the you suck price before the next guy gets there. Still making it to work by 9 am.... Priceless


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Oct 23, 2015)

Honest John said:


> CAD by definition: waking up at five in the morning so you have time to drive 200 miles round trip to buy the saw at the you suck price before the next guy gets there. Still making it to work by 9 am.... Priceless View attachment 455503


Looks like a good pick up!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 23, 2015)

Honest John said:


> CAD by definition: waking up at five in the morning so you have time to drive 200 miles round trip to buy the saw at the you suck price before the next guy gets there. Still making it to work by 9 am.... Priceless View attachment 455503



PM1000?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 23, 2015)

or partner P100/P85... same saw different badge

I know where there are 2 of these chassis style saws in cuttoff saw form if you need parts I can pick them up.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Oct 23, 2015)

Bought a pretty nice 028WB on CL with a case for $75, cleaned it up, sharpened chain and relisted on CL without the case for $250. Guy showed up and asked if I'd take $175 and this for the 028. Ummm, sure, new fuel line and runs like a top...


----------



## Honest John (Oct 23, 2015)

nstueve said:


> or partner P100/P85... same saw different badge
> 
> I know where there are 2 of these chassis style saws in cuttoff saw form if you need parts I can pick them up.


Yes actually, I bought a replacement trigger handle for this one already, but I have another runner at home that has a broken trigger handle and the lower brace piece. 
Not the greatest picture, but hopefully you can see what I'm looking for.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 23, 2015)

Honest John said:


> Yes actually, I bought a replacement trigger handle for this one already, but I have another runner at home that has a broken trigger handle and the lower brace piece. View attachment 455531
> Not the greatest picture, but hopefully you can see what I'm looking for.


I'll see if I can't get my hands on them


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 24, 2015)

. Thought this qualifies. Won at the Iowa fall gtg. Used saw freshly ported [emoji7][emoji7]
Husky 394 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat47 (Oct 25, 2015)

Not saw related, but I'm really happy with this score:


Bunn 3 burner commercial coffee maker. Got it for free along with 2 five gallon soda kegs for home brewing.


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 25, 2015)

Flat47 said:


> Not saw related, but I'm really happy with this score:
> View attachment 455943
> 
> Bunn 3 burner commercial coffee maker. Got it for free along with 2 five gallon soda kegs for home brewing.


You suck!

Would love to score some of those soda kegs to set up a draft system for my home brews!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 25, 2015)

30.00 in fuel and a 25.00 coil..


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 25, 2015)

freebie. nother dead blue coil? coil couldn't been farther from fw. put where it should be, now a runner.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 26, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> 30.00 in fuel and a 25.00 coil..



My brother just got one exactly like that in exchange for some work, the guy is moving down South. Your back tires are in better shape than his.


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 26, 2015)

Here's my suckage... 
2 2100's, a Stihl 038 perhaps? an 064, and a basketcase 181SE. All show promise of life without too much work except the 181
Free, but since it's a good friend I'm giving him a running Husky 65


----------



## nstueve (Oct 26, 2015)

Nate brought a woodmizer to my gtg and i ended up with some awesome milled wood. The smell in my garage from fresh milled oak and walnut drying is awesome! The oak and walnut on bottom is 2.5-3in thick x 11.5-13in wide x 10-12ft long. Lots of walnut 5/4 too. 

Doug brought the walnut and I took the oak down at my neighbors (oak wilt/fungus got it). So, thanks to Nate, Doug, and neighbors!






Oh and thanks to my wife who helped sticker and stack the piles. She also sealed the ends with anchor seal too! [emoji8]





Cost to me was just time and gas to move the wood around!

Extra freebie: neighbor gave me some smoked cheese for taking the tree down!


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 26, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> Here's my suckage...
> 2 2100's, a Stihl 038 perhaps? an 064, and a basketcase 181SE. All show promise of life without too much work except the 181
> Free, but since it's a good friend I'm giving him a running Husky 65



interested in 038, if its not a keeper.


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 27, 2015)

At the dealership picking up parts for a job and a guy was in there trying to sell this. Picked it up for $20.00. Came with the original chain still in the bag as well.

Joe


----------



## nstueve (Oct 27, 2015)

Eat it!

















Evidently I need to edit this with a description of what those are since nobody has commented. Those are 55 mm 95cc dolmar 143 Cylinder kits! They are NOS and Kolben Schmidt brand!


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 29, 2015)

Winter projects 394XP 395XPG $80 Canadian clams or about $50 USD
BBB


----------



## Northern Chucker (Oct 29, 2015)

I picked these two saws up, a 441 c-m and an 026 with a case and brand new spare chain for $430 Canadian.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 29, 2015)

I love garage sales. Heated ultrasonic cleaner..... 10.00


----------



## wde_1978 (Oct 29, 2015)

I hate this thread - yet I keep looking into it! 

* You guys suck! *



nstueve said:


> Eat it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder, would one of those fit my Sachs-Dolmar 105 (40cc), make it the ultimate sleeper saw?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 29, 2015)

wde_1978 said:


> I hate this thread - yet I keep looking into it!
> 
> * You guys suck! *
> 
> ...


The best way to ruin a really nice NOS cylinder… Right here!


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 31, 2015)

just hit the BIN on this guy.... how'd I do?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301784422489


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yepper (Oct 31, 2015)

First day using it and by far the best I've ever run of its weight class, then again I haven't seen as many saws as a lot of you. Buried all 18" in a couple butt logs and it chugs right on through, what a little whipper snapper! $609 at Mountain View Equpment in Rutland


----------



## Dan Forsh (Oct 31, 2015)

Picked up this dirty old thing for £45 a couple weeks ago, I think that works out at a shade under $70 US. Has a 36" ES bar. No idea on what's needed as I've not had a chance to dig into it yet, but worth the risk for that kind of money.


----------



## Whiskers (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice! You Suck!


----------



## JonCraig (Oct 31, 2015)

Dan Forsh said:


> Picked up this dirty old thing for £45 a couple weeks ago, I think that works out at a shade under $70 US.



Yep. You suck.


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 31, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 31, 2015)

Dan Forsh said:


> Picked up this dirty old thing for £45 a couple weeks ago, I think that works out at a shade under $70 US. Has a 36" ES bar. No idea on what's needed as I've not had a chance to dig into it yet, but worth the risk for that kind of money.


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 31, 2015)

This was my deal of the year. i was in boston working some snow storm emergency job for a couple weeks and scored this 562xp off of craigslist for 350 bucks. looked like it had very few tanks through it and still had most of the paint on the oregon/husky bar (you could still make out the Husqvarna print) . guy had a 395xp and lost his job, sold it for this 562xp, a 550xp and some cash. he didn't like the 562 so he sold it...

its a 2012 with the "bad" carb but I've run about 40 tanks thru it this year without a glitch after modding the muffler...


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 1, 2015)

They are only "bad" carbs if they don't work right, nice deal you got there, enjoy.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Nov 1, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Hello.  View attachment 457604


Oh man!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 1, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Hello.  View attachment 457604


Dibs on the 288! Before Aaron, of course.

Clint,

Does that make three, or four 288's for you?


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Dibs on the 288! Before Aaron, of course.
> 
> Clint,
> 
> Does that make three, or four 288's for you?


I traded one to Bill Elliot a while back, so I just have three at the moment.


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 1, 2015)

$50. more pics in pioneer thread...


----------



## MiracleRepair (Nov 1, 2015)

How about a 16 ft. conveyor with stainless mesh belt for $55? Variable speed.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 1, 2015)

Yup that'll do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 1, 2015)

What are you going to do with the conveyer belt?


----------



## MiracleRepair (Nov 1, 2015)

Whiskers said:


> What are you going to do with the conveyer belt?


I Love cutting and splitting, but hate stacking and carrying. All of my firewood now goes into IBC totes that I can move into the shop with the skidsteer. The conveyor makes me even lazier, but it was way too cheap.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice! That's what I was imagining.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2015)

picked this up for my girls Christmas present. It is the 1981 Honda "Christmas Special" ATC 70. 200.00 need to figure out the points problem.


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

thomas1 said:


>



Dibs! Before Aaron.


----------



## JonCraig (Nov 10, 2015)

You suck!


----------



## JonCraig (Nov 11, 2015)

EZ Auto in pretty good cosmetic condition. Doesn't run--haven't dug in yet. Dude threw in a bottle of oil, too. $25.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 13, 2015)

Does this qualify?


2003 395XP rebuilder needs top end, and some other stuff.

2005 395XP good shape, lots of new parts, but erratic idle makes me think it needs crank seals. The 32" bar and chain are barely used.

2006 338XPT that needs a little work.

$200.00


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 13, 2015)

the real question is, any of that chain square skip?


----------



## blk05crew (Nov 13, 2015)

Poulan 4200 runner, $50.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 13, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> the real question is, any of that chain square skip?



Nope. 3/8 063 full comp.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 14, 2015)

Got this today at work a older guy was selling his saw wanting to upgrade to a larger saw he told me his price and i couldn't resist its all original low hr and from the original owner.
He sold it to me for $ 35.00 and i did replace a few parts on it to get it up to snuff since it hasn't cut any wood in a while, My total investment now is 65 dollars and for this
2002 Stihl 026, I can say for sure i SUCK big time.


----------



## Cj genever (Nov 14, 2015)

Guy didn't know what he had. There's spider webs in the cooling fins! Got them both for $40 with decent bars


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 14, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Does this qualify?
> View attachment 461045
> 
> 2003 395XP rebuilder needs top end, and some other stuff.
> ...



I'm still waiting on an answer to my question.......


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2015)

Ya you suck man. 


From the Hills


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 14, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I'm still waiting on an answer to my question.......


uh huh you do suck.


----------



## hseII (Nov 14, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I'm still waiting on an answer to my question.......


Yes.

I already Told You Cousin.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 14, 2015)

hseII said:


> Yes.
> 
> I already Told You Cousin.



Whale, sumthymes I caint unnerstan yew.


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 14, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I'm still waiting on an answer to my question.......


oh yes - you SUCK big time

Nice score! Trade you for that 395 builder!


----------



## JonCraig (Nov 14, 2015)

Y'all suck.


----------



## wde_1978 (Nov 15, 2015)

JonCraig said:


> Y'all suck.


 ^^^ THAT! ^^^ 

.
.
.

*I do know it's NOT a "You suck",* but I am pleased with my purchase non the less.

I acquired a 1985. Sachs-Dolmar 108 for ~65$, Yes You read that correctly, ~65USD!
She looks nice enough and runs fine.
Bar is slightly bent but not worn (will work just fine for thin stuff), chain has 3/4th to 4/5th life in it (damn LowProfile chain, it's so tiny compared to regular 3/8").
I always wanted one of these to accompany my Sachs-Dolmar 105, now I have one! 

Some pictures of her arrival and first usage, and YES I know she's wearing a white clutch cover which doesn't affect functionality:
















The only cosmetic eyesore I identified thus far is that the previous owner drilled holes into the bottom housing trying to locate the muffler bolts to apparently tighten them up.
The exhaust tone of this saw is very high, thus the owner either didn't bolt the muffler down properly or the saw blew part of the muffler gasket.
I shall look into that at some point and when doing so take the opportunity and replace the housing part using one of the two Sachs-Dolmar 105 carcasses I have (completely compatible interchangeable parts!).

I like my new to me saw!


----------



## Dan Forsh (Nov 15, 2015)

wde_1978 said:


> ^^^ THAT! ^^^
> 
> .
> .
> ...



I have a 108 that I got off ebay years ago when I first started out messin with saws. I was the first and only bidder on a 99p starting price (about $1.50?) but had a shipping cost on top of that. Mine was missing the front handle and a couple of those plastic grilles. Like you I ended up bidding on a spares 105 just for the handle (paid far more for that than I should have for just wanting the handle) and now have one of each. Unfortunately what I didn't realise at the time was that the original saw was missing the thread inserts for the handle bolts too, so I still can't complete it. P&C are spotless, but I'm yet to get it running.


----------



## wde_1978 (Nov 15, 2015)

Dan Forsh said:


> I have a 108 that I got off ebay years ago when I first started out messin with saws. I was the first and only bidder on a 99p starting price (about $1.50?) but had a shipping cost on top of that. Mine was missing the front handle and a couple of those plastic grilles. Like you I ended up bidding on a spares 105 just for the handle (paid far more for that than I should have for just wanting the handle) and now have one of each. Unfortunately what I didn't realise at the time was that the original saw was missing the thread inserts for the handle bolts too, so I still can't complete it. P&C are spotless, but I'm yet to get it running.


It's a shame indeed as these are sturdy little buggers. 
My (read my dads) almost 30 yrs. old Sachs-Dolmar 105 survived terrible tortures (by ME), she is currently partially stripped down waiting for me to put her back together. Piston & cylinder were carbon contaminated, piston skirt had lots of blow-by underneath the ring. Piston & cylinder are cleaned up, new Caber piston ring is ready, I just have to figure out a cylinder gasket as the factory OEM paper one fell apart on dis-assembly.

The Sachs-Dolmar 105 & 108 share the exact same power head, the difference is only in the air filter and rear handle position.
Can't You salvage the part required from the 105 carcass?
Or, couldn't You replicate/tinker something Yourself?

Around my area people ask 20-40$ for torn down partial carcasses! 

I had luck with my purchase, I didn't see the saw in person, I didn't have the chance to try the saw, yet the saw arrived within two days via mail and was complete, undamaged and once fueled in running condition!
I did worry a bit and hoped to at least get another carcass/parts saw, but it all turned out well. 
The day I received the saw I called the seller and thanked him for his honesty. 

I hope You'll get Your Sachs-Dolmar 108 running!


----------



## Dan Forsh (Nov 15, 2015)

I'll get there with one or the other eventually, too many other projects!


----------



## nstueve (Nov 15, 2015)

Freebies...


----------



## wde_1978 (Nov 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Freebies...


Come on! 

I'd like to get boxes full of cainsaws and/or chainsaw parts, but that never happened nor will it ever happen - completely different mentality over here! 

Nice pile, and considering they were freebies - You suck!


----------



## B-N (Nov 15, 2015)

Anybody else want to banish @nstueve and @Jon1212 (and many others) from the 'You Suck" thread for eternity?

Reason? Non-contagious Chronic suckage!


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 15, 2015)

B-N said:


> Anybody else want to banish @nstueve and @Jon1212 (and many others) from the 'You Suck" thread for eternity?
> 
> Reason? Non-contagious Chronic suckage!



Wow! I take that as a compliment, and I'm pretty sure Nathan will as well.........LOL!


----------



## redforeman450 (Nov 15, 2015)

I picked up 12 once used Stihl chains last week for $5 a piece, 10 green and 2 yellow. Guy I got them from, got them from a rental company. They put a new chain on every time the saw was rented. Some were in better shape than the others, some needed 2 strokes of the file, others 9 strokes. <br /><br />



<br /><br />


----------



## abramj (Nov 16, 2015)

Well its time for my latest input to this thread. This started as a question in another thread. I wasn't sure if this was a deal or not.....

Walked into a shop looking for 015 parts, and walked out with this for $20.00 .


----------



## nstueve (Nov 16, 2015)

B-N said:


> Anybody else want to banish @nstueve and @Jon1212 (and many others) from the 'You Suck" thread for eternity?
> 
> Reason? Non-contagious Chronic suckage!


I take that as high praise. Although I do have to admit I have passed on several deals that could have been a "you suck" kinda deal. 

Like this one... $600 kubota diesel all wheel steer g1800. Shoulda picked it up the day I saw it. (Not same unit as in pic but it was lightly used)


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 16, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I take that as high praise. Although I do have to admit I have passed on several deals that could have been a "you suck" kinda deal.
> 
> Like this one... $600 kubota diesel all wheel steer g1800. Shoulda picked it up the day I saw it. (Not same unit as in pic but it was lightly used)


Nathan ,u need to call me when u find deals like this or your gonna more than suck!!!!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 16, 2015)

Love Kubota. You could have done well with it

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Nov 16, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Nathan ,u need to call me when u find deals like this or your gonna more than suck!!!!


Yea, that mower was in your area too. Was listed in Marshalltown. [emoji50] oops. I didn't know what they were worth till it was gone. Would have loved to have it for the lawn by the house and shop.


----------



## Homelitenut (Nov 16, 2015)

I got this ol' girl for 25$ didn't have to do a thing to it other than clean it up Excellent condition!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 16, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Just picked this up for $100. ms440. Everything looks there and in decent shape. Possible air leak to fix.
> 
> View attachment 411786
> View attachment 411787









I think that saw is in my collection now, must start it sometime.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 16, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think that saw is in my collection now, must start it sometime.


You could move to the prairies where it actually gets cold if you like.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 16, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think that saw is in my collection now, must start it sometime.



That's the one Jerry!! I cleaned it all up. Took that picture on my way home from picking it up. There was a lot of dust on it from sitting LOL



GCJenks204 said:


> You could move to the prairies where it actually gets cold if you like.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk



Cold enough here. I lived in moose jaw for awhile. Ya its cold. Not a tree in sight though LOL


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 16, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Got this ms362c for $100. Just needed some cleaning
> 
> View attachment 423787
> View attachment 423788



This one's yours too now Jerry LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 16, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> This one's yours too now Jerry LOL



Ohhh yeah, so it is. I use that one a lot!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 16, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> You could move to the prairies where it actually gets cold if you like.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk



It gets cold enough for me right here, once the ice gets a foot thick it makes the going in the woods much easier.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 16, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> That's the one Jerry!! I cleaned it all up. Took that picture on my way home from picking it up. There was a lot of dust on it from sitting LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Cold enough here. I lived in moose jaw for awhile. Ya its cold. Not a tree in sight though LOL


 Oh yeah its a lot cleaner now, looks practically new, won`t get any dirtier til I finally get around to running it, just have so many runners now that they never all get started in one - two years....LOL


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 16, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh yeah its a lot cleaner now, looks practically new, won`t get any dirtier til I finally get around to running it, just have so many runners now that they never all get started in one - two years....LOL



Haha awesome. I thinks there's lots of people that wish they had that problem!!! LOL 

Let me know how the heated handles work on it


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 16, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Haha awesome. I thinks there's lots of people that wish they had that problem!!! LOL
> 
> Let me know how the heated handles work on it



When it gets this crazy it becomes a nuisance....LOL
Yes I will, like the heat on my 026 handles to.


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 16, 2015)

Homelitenut said:


> View attachment 461799
> I got this ol' girl for 25$ didn't have to do a thing to it other than clean it up Excellent condition!



got one here. haven't got to it yet. good comp/fire, tho. $50.

prairie dawg, too?


----------



## Magic_Man (Nov 16, 2015)

I recently joined , but here's mine from earlier this year. Saw was brand new, no paint worn off the bar and the engine definitely wasn't broken in yet. Husqvarna 575xp with a GB titanium 32" bar and new Oregon chisel chain.


----------



## raumati01 (Nov 17, 2015)

Mate, you suck.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 17, 2015)

Magic_Man said:


> I recently joined , but here's mine from earlier this year. Saw was brand new, no paint worn off the bar and the engine definitely wasn't broken in yet. Husqvarna 575xp with a GB titanium 32" bar and new Oregon chisel chain.
> 
> View attachment 461892
> View attachment 461894


Welcome Magic_Man!
That purchase definetely qualifies you! How does it run?


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 17, 2015)

Magic_Man said:


> I recently joined , but here's mine from earlier this year. Saw was brand new, no paint worn off the bar and the engine definitely wasn't broken in yet. Husqvarna 575xp with a GB titanium 32" bar and new Oregon chisel chain.
> 
> View attachment 461892
> View attachment 461894


YUP you SUCK!!!
Nice score!


----------



## Magic_Man (Nov 17, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Welcome Magic_Man!
> That purchase definetely qualifies you! How does it run?



After a few tanks of gas it really started coming to life, it's nice and tourqey. I think the 32" bar with full chisel is a bit much. It pulls it fine but the saw would be better suited with a 20" or 24" on it.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 17, 2015)

Magic_Man said:


> After a few tanks of gas it really started coming to life, it's nice and tourqey. I think the 32" bar with full chisel is a bit much. It pulls it fine but the saw would be better suited with a 20" or 24" on it.


If u like the bar size get some skip to put on that 32in.
Pull it lot better.


----------



## struggle (Nov 17, 2015)

Homelitenut said:


> View attachment 461799
> I got this ol' girl for 25$ didn't have to do a thing to it other than clean it up Excellent condition!



Check out that homemade dawg!


----------



## Old Longhair (Nov 18, 2015)

abramj said:


> View attachment 461753
> View attachment 461754
> View attachment 461755
> View attachment 461756
> ...


I'll give you double what you paid right now.


----------



## blk05crew (Nov 18, 2015)

Poulan 3700 and a Poulan S25DA for $30

3700 after cleaning and new fuel lines.



Poulan 361, $20 plus shipping. Needs new fuel lines, muffler cleaned and maybe a carb kit and seals.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 22, 2015)

Might not make the you suck list,, but I basically paid for a used winch.
Both manuals and accesories, used a few times.
BBB


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 22, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> Might not make the you suck list,, but I basically paid for a used winch.
> Both manuals and accesories, used a few times.
> BBB
> View attachment 463378
> View attachment 463379


sweet find


----------



## Coldiron (Nov 23, 2015)

Just picked this up yesterday. I saw this truck in a yard in April and asked the lady if she would be interested in selling it, she said she would but was not sure if her kids would let her,. I left her my number and asked her to call me when she found out with the price. 6 months later she calls and says "I talked to Michael and he says there is something wrong with the carburetor so if you want it come get it its free." Thank the Lord I asked about it! Title says its a 1953 Dodge. Still has the headliner in it. Seat needs to be re upholstered though.


----------



## raumati01 (Nov 23, 2015)

Coldiron said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. I saw this truck in a yard in April and asked the lady if she would be interested in selling it, she said she would but was not sure if her kids would let her,. I left her my number and asked her to call me when she found out with the price. 6 months later she calls and says "I talked to Michael and he says there is something wrong with the carburetor so if you want it come get it its free." Thank the Lord I asked about it! Title says its a 1953 Dodge. Still has the headliner in it. Seat needs to be re upholstered though.



You suck.

Awesome score.


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 23, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> Might not make the you suck list,, but I basically paid for a used winch.
> Both manuals and accesories, used a few times.
> BBB
> View attachment 463378
> View attachment 463379


You doubly suck for beating me to it. I was officially somewhere in the line if you didn't buy it. Assuming this is the one from Penticton?


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 23, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> You doubly suck for beating me to it. I was officially somewhere in the line if you didn't buy it. Assuming this is the one from Penticton?


Yes it was,, he came down some!! It was in Grand forks,, long drive for me. TDI make it easier.
Here is one other for sale, guy said it has a big husky on it, he is a bit of a pain, wont send pictures want you to call,,think its older.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fishing-camp...ch/1108678099?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
BBB


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 23, 2015)

Coldiron said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. I saw this truck in a yard in April and asked the lady if she would be interested in selling it, she said she would but was not sure if her kids would let her,. I left her my number and asked her to call me when she found out with the price. 6 months later she calls and says "I talked to Michael and he says there is something wrong with the carburetor so if you want it come get it its free." Thank the Lord I asked about it! Title says its a 1953 Dodge. Still has the headliner in it. Seat needs to be re upholstered though.



You gonna have to slip a 12v 5.9 cummins in there!!
Nice find nice truck!!
BBB


----------



## Coldiron (Nov 23, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> You gonna have to slip a 12v 5.9 cummins in there!!
> Nice find nice truck!!
> BBB


I have a 96 12v cummins setting in the shed that I was hoping to put in my 99 F350 but I don't think Ill ever get around to it. The 7.3 won't quit either.



bigbadbob said:


> Yes it was,, he came down some!! It was in Grand forks,, long drive for me. TDI make it easier.
> Here is one other for sale, guy said it has a big husky on it, he is a bit of a pain, wont send pictures want you to call,,think its older.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fishing-camp...ch/1108678099?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> BBB



Next time you find something in Grand Forks or in the northern half of ND let me know and I most likely can get it to the border for you or at least close. Friend of mine lives in Neche and does a lot of work in Pembina may make the drive a bit shorter for you. I travel across Hwy 2 to Williston a lot and can pick stuff up as well.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 23, 2015)

Coldiron said:


> I have a 96 12v cummins setting in the shed that I was hoping to put in my 99 F350 but I don't think Ill ever get around to it. The 7.3 won't quit either.
> Next time you find something in Grand Forks or in the northern half of ND let me know and I most likely can get it to the border for you or at least close. Friend of mine lives in Neche and does a lot of work in Pembina may make the drive a bit shorter for you. I travel across Hwy 2 to Williston a lot and can pick stuff up as well.



That very nice of you!!!
Thats 1100miles from Neche to Grand Forks!!!
My round trip was 500 miles with a stop at my cabin.
Am in Kamloops BC.
BBB


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 23, 2015)

Coldiron said:


> I have a 96 12v cummins setting in the shed that I was hoping to put in my 99 F350 but I don't think Ill ever get around to it. The 7.3 won't quit either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B-N (Nov 23, 2015)

Coldiron said:


> I have a 96 12v cummins setting in the shed that I was hoping to put in my 99 F350 but I don't think Ill ever get around to it. The 7.3 won't quit either.



If you had bought 6.0 powerstroke you would have had that 5.9 in there by now!


----------



## Coldiron (Nov 23, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> That very nice of you!!!
> Thats 1100miles from Neche to Grand Forks!!!
> My round trip was 500 miles with a stop at my cabin.
> Am in Kamloops BC.
> BBB


Neche, ND LOL. Its only about 1.5 hrs north of grand forks ND. If you were only 500 Miles round trip we must be thinking of 2 different Grand forks. from Kamloops BC to Grand forks ND its 1294 miles.




B-N said:


> If you had bought 6.0 powerstroke you would have had that 5.9 in there by now!


LOL for sure! My brother in law bought a truck with the 6.0 blown for $700 and put a 12v cummins in it. He has less than $4000 in the truck now, not including his labor installing it. You cant beat the 12v for longevity. I had a 93 that had almost 500k on it when I sold it to a buddy, Its still going strong, never a rebuild. Wish I had not sold it.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 23, 2015)

Coldiron said:


> Neche, ND LOL. Its only about 1.5 hrs north of grand forks ND. If you were only 500 Miles round trip we must be thinking of 2 different Grand forks. from Kamloops BC to Grand forks ND its 1294 miles.


Ha Ha we have a Grand Forks also, about 434 kilometers or 270 miles west of me,, all makes sense now!!
BBB


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 24, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Does this qualify?
> View attachment 461045
> 
> 2003 395XP rebuilder needs top end, and some other stuff.
> ...



Update: The 2005 395XP passed the pressure, and vacuum test. A proper carburetor rebuild, lines, and filter is all it took to make it run properly.


----------



## president (Nov 24, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> Might not make the you suck list,, but I basically paid for a used winch.
> Both manuals and accesories, used a few times.
> BBB
> View attachment 463378
> View attachment 463379


sewer vac truck suckage Id, say!


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 24, 2015)

president said:


> sewer vac truck suckage Id, say!


Thanks!!
I removed the Dolly and will put my dump find 268 on it.
Dolly has never seen wood.
Just waiting for the piston kit for the 268.
BBB


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 25, 2015)

Got this text from a buddy that I do saw work for. He runs a tree service on the weekends and is a *** rep during the week.

"Got a 044 with scored piston...U interested"

I said heck ya! Picked it after dinner. I asked how much? He said free its in the back of my truck! Its a 12mm and p/c are toast. Tank/handle are good. Missing muffler cover and recoil screws. Looks like a candidate for a hybrid! Also came with a 20" bar and chain!


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh and I forgot to mention its that rare 044 Pro model!


----------



## redfin (Nov 25, 2015)

Where did you find the carting brush you have hanging on your wall Dan?


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 25, 2015)

Good eye John! Got it from the company I used to work for. Did a lot of file work there!


----------



## redfin (Nov 25, 2015)

We use those to ring cables to seal for air pressure. You used them to clean files?


----------



## B-N (Nov 25, 2015)

I know them as a "file card".


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 25, 2015)

B-N said:


> I know them as a "file card".


Ya thats what I called it!


----------



## redfin (Nov 25, 2015)

So what I thought was carting is a carding brush?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 25, 2015)

I picked up this project for $20. It needs a piston, but I'm hoping the cylinder will clean up.


----------



## glock37 (Nov 25, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Got this text from a buddy that I do saw work for. He runs a tree service on the weekends and is a *** rep during the week.
> 
> "Got a 044 with scored piston...U interested"
> 
> I said heck ya! Picked it after dinner. I asked how much? He said free its in the back of my truck! Its a 12mm and p/c are toast. Tank/handle are good. Missing muffler cover and recoil screws. Looks like a candidate for a hybrid! Also came with a 20" bar and chain!



You suck !!!!

That is a filthy piece 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh, and I nabbed these six 24" D176 bars for just a few shekels.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 26, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Got this text from a buddy that I do saw work for. He runs a tree service on the weekends and is a *** rep during the week.
> 
> "Got a 044 with scored piston...U interested"
> 
> I said heck ya! Picked it after dinner. I asked how much? He said free its in the back of my truck! Its a 12mm and p/c are toast. Tank/handle are good. Missing muffler cover and recoil screws. Looks like a candidate for a hybrid! Also came with a 20" bar and chain!


 
If a bloke turned up at my place with that saw to do tree work i would tell him to p_ss off,if he treats his saw like that i wonder what his work ethic is like ?.


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 26, 2015)

It wasnt his saw! He picked it up from one of the shops he sells Toro equipment to.


----------



## B-N (Nov 26, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 464096
> 
> I picked up this project for $20. It needs a piston, but I'm hoping the cylinder will clean up.



Look just a regular "you suck" deal!



Jon1212 said:


> Oh, and I nabbed these six 24" D176 bars for just a few shekels.
> View attachment 464111



"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## OldJack (Nov 26, 2015)

Nicholson file cards shouldn't be too hard to find.

http://www.nicholsontool.com/files/nicholson-21467-10-file-card-and-brush.html


----------



## backwoodsman42 (Nov 27, 2015)

How about this for my first you suck post. I ran across a guy who ran a gas line clearing crew. He said if I can get his 056 mag 2 running he'd give me 7 ms 440's, 3 039's and one ms 390. Huge score!!! ;D


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 27, 2015)

backwoodsman42 said:


> How about this for my first you suck post. I ran across a guy who ran a gas line clearing crew. He said if I can get his 056 mag 2 running he'd give me 7 ms 440's, 3 039's and one ms 390. Huge score!!! ;DView attachment 464576


Wow what a you SUCK score!


----------



## backwoodsman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Wow what a you SUCK score!


Thanks Dan. I'm in chainsaw heaven. The smell of stale gas and bar oil soaked wood chips is overwhelming


----------



## raumati01 (Nov 29, 2015)

backwoodsman42 said:


> Thanks Dan. I'm in chainsaw heaven. The smell of stale gas and bar oil soaked wood chips is overwhelming



That all well and good but you suck

Awesome score.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 30, 2015)

Just picked up this parts lot on the bay....does it count? ??

Nananananaaaaaa!


http://m.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-and-Hus...ed-parts-41-/281871016657?txnId=1457006535018


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> Just picked up this parts lot on the bay....does it count? ??
> 
> Nananananaaaaaa!
> 
> ...


Nice score!!


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> Just picked up this parts lot on the bay....does it count? ??
> 
> Nananananaaaaaa!
> 
> ...



Wow nice one.


----------



## nstueve (Nov 30, 2015)

Probably my last good score of 2015...


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Dec 1, 2015)

So friend stops by about a month ago and gives me this... Free.




P&C like new, needed just an oiler screw. The one with the ears. Got it fixed up and a guy I know calls looking for a 372 so I Decided on a trade. What you guys think. I'm in for 40 all said and done.




Biggest saw I've owned to date. Needs a bigger bar though.


----------



## Welder56 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice score.... you suck


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Dec 1, 2015)

Oops sorry. P&C, while not as clean as the 372, is definetly in great shape. I wish I knew more about this saw though, I know about the 372 and the 394/395 but almost naught about the 385/390. I'm not even sure if the 385/390 are related


----------



## Welder56 (Dec 1, 2015)

As long as your happy man its a good score!

I misunderstood your first post so edited my original post. Sorry for any confusion


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Dec 1, 2015)

No confusion bud. I thought long and hard about trading it. The deciding factor was that I don't need 3 70cc class saws lol


----------



## B-N (Dec 1, 2015)

You double suck!


----------



## calebng15 (Dec 1, 2015)

DanTheCanadian said:


> Oops sorry. P&C, while not as clean as the 372, is definetly in great shape. I wish I knew more about this saw though, I know about the 372 and the 394/395 but almost naught about the 385/390. I'm not even sure if the 385/390 are related



I have a 390, and from what I understand the 385 is basically a older version of the 390. A few slight changes, but nothing major. 

Nice Score by the way!!


----------



## alderman (Dec 1, 2015)

$75. Runs like new.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Dec 1, 2015)

calebng15 said:


> I have a 390, and from what I understand the 385 is basically a older version of the 390. A few slight changes, but nothing major.
> 
> Nice Score by the way!!



Thanks. So thats what I was thinking, that they were similar. I also heard that a lot of parts are interchange between the 372 and 385. Kind of a ba$tard saw lol


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2015)

$40 new Wilton 656 6"






$20
Craftsman 4" Japanese made


----------



## Onan18 (Dec 7, 2015)

My uncle called me and told me he had a saw I needed to pick up, said he didn't have a use for it anymore and wanted to make space. Poulan 306a that he bought new.

Joe


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 7, 2015)

Sweet! Ya you suck!


----------



## blk05crew (Dec 7, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> View attachment 467753
> View attachment 467754
> View attachment 467756
> View attachment 467757
> ...



Nice saw and yeah, you suck!


----------



## SteveSS (Dec 7, 2015)

nstueve said:


> $40 new Wilton 656 6"



I'd double you up on that Wilton. Nice score.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 8, 2015)

175.00 I am sucking a lot this week..


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 8, 2015)

Laslabjohn said:


> 175.00 I am sucking a lot this week..


Super Sweet deal

Sure beats paying nearly $800


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes sir!!!


----------



## Onan18 (Dec 8, 2015)

Laslabjohn said:


> 175.00 I am sucking a lot this week..



And I just paid $40.00 for a ROUGH non runner (piston scored badly, not sure about cylinder yet) because I have been looking for over a year. So yeah, major suckage.

Joe


----------



## JonCraig (Dec 11, 2015)

Homelite EZ plus extra chain--needs a carb kit. Super XL 925 26" bar probably needs carb kit. $95 for both. Not a steal, but I still think I suck.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Oh, and I nabbed these six 24" D176 bars for just a few shekels.
> View attachment 464111



Very nice "shekel weight" bars. By the way, thanks for the bar it arrived in a timely way and was well packed. I am deeming you the AS "Bar-aficionado!"


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Dec 11, 2015)

Just went to the ALDI store for some junk food, and a few stocking stuffers(more junk food), get to the checkout line and see something in a clearance bin for $16.80. I figure what the hell, ask the clerk, and sure enough, the price is right. 



9 amps, 14 inch bar, and solid enough for cutting up random fallen branches.


----------



## nenicu (Dec 13, 2015)

Partner K1200 Mark 2 demo saw for around 80 bucks. It looks ok, good comp.


----------



## JonCraig (Dec 13, 2015)

Pictures required.


----------



## nenicu (Dec 15, 2015)

Back


----------



## Tor R (Dec 16, 2015)

I paid 100$ for those three, they sure need a cleaning, not sure if they count in "2015 you suck thread"....

Husqvarna 42, year 90 week 46, broken front handle, missing start cover. cylinder & piston can be used.

Husqvarna 254 XPG, year 01 week 41, missing fronthandle, mildly scored piston, with luck I can fix the cylinder. Have already a nice KolbenSchmidt jug + heated handle.

Husqvarna 346 OE XPG, year 07 week 15, missing brake handle, oil pump and cluch + drummel, badly scored cylinder.


----------



## Matt_Ellerbee (Dec 17, 2015)

Was told I should post here...
Picked up a $50 "not running" 026 today. 10 min in the shop and she's alive.













And a video.


Also a few weeks ago picked up a 028av again "not running" for $150. Fresh gas,new plug and two pulls later...


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 17, 2015)

Matt_Ellerbee said:


> Was told I should post here...
> Picked up a $50 "not running" 026 today. 10 min in the shop and she's alive.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes this is where you post and yes you certainly do SUCK! Great score now clean it up!


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 18, 2015)

Matt_Ellerbee said:


> Was told I should post here...
> Picked up a $50 "not running" 026 today. 10 min in the shop and she's alive.
> 
> 
> ...



worked on 026 & 28 for a guy, so got to run em both after. preferred the 026


----------



## ratman36 (Dec 18, 2015)

Bought 5 saws on auction for 400.00 hoping for 3 good ones,After I picked up saws all ran and needed only couple small repairs , sold 4 of them for 870.00 and kept one 445 for my UTV for trail work.With money made I bought a new 545.Came in mail today she sure is pretty and being free only makes it better.


----------



## Jonesy11 (Dec 18, 2015)

Just scored a $40 jonsered 2171 with 25" 3/8 bar and chain. Told needed carb work. Started up 5th pull. Carb is fine just needs a couple of air filter and adapter parts before it hits any wood.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Dec 18, 2015)

My best 2015 score, a couple months ago sifting through CL posts, I ran across a yard sale ad with chainsaws in title. Clicked on first picture and it was an aquarium and a table. Second picture was a Poulan pro and a MS200T. Thought for sure they'd be gone. Called the number and surprisingly they were still available. The lady said she wanted $100 for the big one and $50 for the small one, the small one needed work. I made the drive to check them out, the MS200T was the small one, the chain was hanging off of it is all that was wrong with it, so I paid her and took it with me. Still has factory chain, still sharp, and has light bar. First picture is from CL posting, second two pictures are after I got it home and blew the dust off, and put chain back on.


----------



## struggle (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm on the fence as to wether or not this is a you suck deal. Paid a hundo for the TS760 suspect crank issues. It pulls over hard but a 100 times worse with compression release off. I quit pulling it once it hit 140 as I couldn't keep saw on the floor. Echo CS-670 very clean except it has been straight gassed. The Echo I can flip tomorrow to a friend after fixing it. Not sure on the 760. Have a friend that does a lot of concrete work so it might be worth fixing and selling. My other though was ignition is good on it so parts if needed for the 075 if ever needed down the road.

Update......The TS760 runs perfect. Found the decompression wasn't popping out completely. It idles and revs nicely. I have to go buy a blade for it. The top handle part that surrounds the carb is cracked on one side. Might have to see if Shaun is up for a little welding. I need to remove the decompression button and clean it. I looked down the carb throat and piston looks nice on top side.









Sent from somewhere


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 19, 2015)

My $5 dump saw. Piston kit carb kit B/C were good to go. 
Husky 268.

BBB


----------



## B-N (Dec 19, 2015)

Nothing like sucking first thing on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2015)

Picked these up yesterday. 

Echo CS-4500 in relatively good condition. 

Five 16" 3/8 050 NOS D176 "banana" bars.

Not pictured: A Dealer Promo XXL Echo *** Hoodie(it was 26°F in my garage) that I am wearing.

Cost was $15 worth of gourmet Maple&Bacon and Chocolate Ganache (8) doughnuts.


----------



## Tor R (Dec 19, 2015)

Picked up a batch freebies today, Stihl 026, Doolmar 133, Stihl 020AT, Husky 240, Husky 254XPG, dunno their condition yet.
Got one extra set heathed handle to the 254


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tor R said:


> Picked up a batch freebies today, Stihl 026, Doolmar 133, Stihl 020AT, Husky 240, Husky 254XPG, dunno their condition yet.
> Got one extra set heathed handle to the 254



Very nice, though I believe the Stihls may need to be shipped to @SawTroll, I've heard he likes them almost as much as Echos.......LOL!

I'd really like to find a 254XPG out here in the frozen wasteland of Utah.

Pictures of the Dolmar 133, please?


----------



## Tor R (Dec 19, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Very nice, though I believe the Stihls may need to be shipped to @SawTroll, I've heard he likes them almost as much as Echos.......LOL!
> 
> I'd really like to find a 254XPG out here in the frozen wasteland of Utah.
> 
> Pictures of the Dolmar 133, please?


Sorry, it's a Sachs Dolmar 113, I don't know a damn **** about them, this one is superdirty, and I will be shocked if it work at all.

All my orange/white ones goes to Sawtroll, I know he loves them.
That said, it's very difficult to ship to him. He lives in what we could say is a desert land. I think it's 20 miles to his next neightbour.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tor R said:


> Sorry, it's a Sachs Dolmar 113, I don't know a damn **** about them, this one is superdirty, and I will be shocked if it work at all.
> 
> All my orange/white ones goes to Sawtroll, I know he loves them.
> That said, it's very difficult to ship to him. *He lives in what we could say is a desert land.* I think it's 20 miles to his next neightbour.



Yes, I am familiar with this geography. As I live very close to the center of Utah.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 19, 2015)

Picked this up today for $75.00, it runs but could use a carb cleaning. The cover is a nice bonus.


----------



## Mattyo (Dec 20, 2015)

how about this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28188779260...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## Rx7man (Dec 20, 2015)

I'll work on pictures... 

I got 2 husky 65's, a Husky 35, a 394, and a Mac 15 for $200 CAD all said and done.. Gave rocketnorton the Mac 15... One of the 65's runs until it gets hot, the other is in nice shape but has a buggered piston and needs a fuel line.. the Husky 35 fires right up, the 394 is low on compression, has stale gas, and NEARLY fires up

The Mac 15 was very grimy, but a little bit of a wash made it look pretty good... it was a little stuck but we got it moving, no spark, but the points are probably buggered and need a little love... I think there's life left in it, and it'll look good on Pete's shelf with all the other saws he has of that era


----------



## Tor R (Dec 20, 2015)

Got a couple freebies today.
They need some cleaning and parts.......... both are 346 XPG year 06, and both jugs are nice


----------



## Mattyo (Dec 20, 2015)

wow


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 20, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> I'll work on pictures...
> 
> I got 2 husky 65's, a Husky 35, a 394, and a Mac 15 for $200 CAD all said and done.. Gave rocketnorton the Mac 15... One of the 65's runs until it gets hot, the other is in nice shape but has a buggered piston and needs a fuel line.. the Husky 35 fires right up, the 394 is low on compression, has stale gas, and NEARLY fires up
> 
> The Mac 15 was very grimy, but a little bit of a wash made it look pretty good... it was a little stuck but we got it moving, no spark, but the points are probably buggered and need a little love... I think there's life left in it, and it'll look good on Pete's shelf with all the other saws he has of that era



did even want the 15 at first, but under a lot of crud were decals and almost all the paint. its a nice one. thanks efrem.


----------



## Tor R (Jan 4, 2016)

There should had been a new you suck thread 2016, I am not good to make threads........

Anyway, I've promised my wife to buy no new projects this year, I am proud that I followed my promise to her for 4 days.
I found it hard to resist, for 20$ she was mine. Low price due low compression, pulled the top cover after I got home and the spark plug wasnt there...... still 135 psi is low. I also belive they have changed the top end, old 87 never had decomp valve.


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 4, 2016)

Tor R said:


> Got a couple freebies today.
> They need some cleaning and parts.......... both are 346 XPG year 06, and both jugs are nice


I need to move back to Norway!


----------



## Tor R (Jan 4, 2016)

Agrarian said:


> I need to move back to Norway!


you better hurry!!!! I am everywhere in Southern Norway nowadays!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 4, 2016)

$75.00 and it runs...



Has a cover too...


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 4, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> $75.00 and it runs...
> View attachment 476151
> 
> 
> ...


... now I remember why I hate this thread! 

Yet, I keep looking ... 

You suck!


----------



## Scotyk (Jan 5, 2016)

$50.00 with spare piston, oil seals and a ring compressing tool, owners manual, parts list, and service manual. "It just did not cut right after a tune up and then I moved and did not need it anymore". When I got it home I found the chain was on backwards!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2016)

Never fueled, damaged in shipping, turned in on warranty, 20.00.......










sat under the bench for 3 years.


----------



## ratman36 (Jan 11, 2016)

ratman36 said:


> I


I would like to weld magnesium sometime but rod costs 120.00 a pound.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 11, 2016)

ratman36 said:


> I would like to weld magnesium sometime but rod costs 120.00 a pound.



$92. cad here. - almost 40% in usd. found a weldin shop that sells me mag rod by the stick, as I don't do all that much.


----------

